#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Тулку

## Цхултрим Тращи

Помогите мне пожалуйста прояснить ситуацию насчёт тулку.
Тулку —это нирманакая, проявление будды или бодхисаттвы, которое приходит в форме человека, чтобы помогать существам пробудиться.
Вроде бы, тулку в этом случае должны обладать реализацией.
Но при этом почему-то даже такие общепризнанные великие тулку как ЕС Далай-Лама, после прохождения полного правильного традиционного обучения и т.д. не проявляют реализацию в полной мере (например, не обладают всеведением).
Многие тулку порой вообще ничем кроме титула не отличаются от обычных учителей, которые с помощью практики в этой жизни достигли определённой реализации.
Более того, нередки случаи, когда тулку не хотят быть учителями, снимают монашеские обеты и ведут жизнь далёкую от Дхармы (Далай-лама VI Цаньян Гьямцо и некоторые нынешние тибетские тулку, живущие в США).
В чём прикол?
Институт тулку — это действительно часть Дхармы, или это просто красивая тибетская культурная традиция, которая приобрела сходство с Дхармой вследствие огромного влияния последней на тибетскую культуру?
Может кто знает, а в боне есть линии тулку? И когда они там появились? Чтобы сравнить.

----------

Аминадав (29.12.2011), Фил (30.12.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг

Насчет того что ведут жизнь далекую от Дхармы, то это лишь внешне так кажется. Никто же не знает что у них внутри на самом деле. Может скрытая практика тантры. И реализации тоже скрытое явление. Ничего нельзя сказать особо есть реализация у кого-то или нет. Их даже скрывают эти реализации большие Учителя, притворяются что ничего не знают и практикуют тихо. Как про Шантидеву окружающие говорили что он мастер трех дел. Мастер спать, кушать и ходить в туалет.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (31.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Насчет того что ведут жизнь далекую от Дхармы, то это лишь внешне так кажется. Никто же не знает что у них внутри на самом деле. Может скрытая практика тантры. И реализации тоже скрытое явление. Ничего нельзя сказать особо есть реализация у кого-то или нет. Их даже скрывают эти реализации большие Учителя, притворяются что ничего не знают и практикуют тихо. Как про Шантидеву окружающие говорили что он мастер трех дел. Мастер спать, кушать и ходить в туалет.


Насчёт Далай-ламы VI вроде как был получен официальный ответ оракула, что перерождение найдено верно, но в нём уменьшился уровень бодхичитты. Или оракул тоже не знал, что там внутри на самом деле? Опять же непонятно, почему Далай-ламы с 1 по 5 и с 7 по 13 не скрывали свою реализацию, а 6 почему-то скрывал. Великий Пятый тоже много всего скрыто практиковал, а вот обетов почему-то не снимал.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Насчёт Далай-ламы VI вроде как был получен официальный ответ оракула, что перерождение найдено верно, но в нём уменьшился уровень бодхичитты. Или оракул тоже не знал, что там внутри на самом деле? Опять же непонятно, почему Далай-ламы с 1 по 5 и с 7 по 13 не скрывали свою реализацию, а 6 почему-то скрывал. Великий Пятый тоже много всего скрыто практиковал, а вот обетов почему-то не снимал.


Большие Учителя ведут себя соответственно ситуации. Считается в Гелуг что если бы Лама Цонкапа родился во времена Падмасамбхавы то он вел бы себя точно также как Падмасамбхава. Каждый Учитель поступает согласно ситуации. Богдо гэгээн в этой жизни тоже снял обеты монаха, но это не говорит об уменьшении какого-то уровня.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот тут есть про тулку и вообще про иерархию лам.
Это только мнение :Smilie: 
http://journal.iea.ras.ru/archive/20..._%202008_3.pdf
К сожалению, насколько знаю, теперь Озер Ринпоче больше не ведет себя, как воплощение ламы Еше :Frown: Но я знаю, например, одного бразильского мальчика, который вырос практически на наших глазах, который обладает глубокими дхармическими качествами. Сейчас ему около 28.

Если знать, как правильно построить отношения вообще с учителем, то этот вопрос не так важен, тхулку он или нет :Smilie: 
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...785322033.html

Некоторые ламы напрямую говорят о том, что некоторые тулку ведут себя не очень по-буддийски.

Но, полагаю, лучше всего опираться на собственный здравый смысл и проверять, а соответствует какой-то Учитель 10 качествам Благого Друга.

 Институт тхулку какое-то время был охвачен светской властью, тхулку отдавались всяческие почести с малолетства и он жил в особых условиях. Поэтому не исключено, что светская власть порой подтасовывала ситуацию так, чтобы признать кого-то тхулку для собственных интересов.Там, где есть политический или иной самсарный интерес, может не все соответствовать Дхарме.

Сама тоже когда-то плотно исследовала этот вопрос. Вот эта статья мне тоже помогла. И пришла к выводу, что с моим восприятием я все равно не смогу определить реализацию тулку, а также, когда и как он себя реализует и кто это воспримет. А также каким именно ученикам и как будет полезен, и будут ли они у него вообще. Члены Сангхи не всегда раскрывают то, что они видят по отношению к тому или иному тхулку. Думаю, все это связано также с пользой подводимых, которым что-то показывают, а что-то не показывают.  :Smilie:  Поэтому рассматриваю их наравне с остальными образованными Учителями. Образование и качества необходимы. Вот поэтому надо рассматривать только конкретные ситуации, с которыми мы напрямую сталкиваемся. И тщательно их исследовать.

Думаю, если Вы будете опираться не на титул, а на то, что говорит и делает человек с точки зрения Дхармы по отношению к Вам или другим, то вероятность ошибки будет мала.  :Smilie:  Тем более в буддизме говорится все проверять на собственном опыте и не доверять даже самому Будде слепо.

Видела многих тхулку. Некоторые из них должны еще вырасти и проявиться :Smilie:  Некоторые - реализованные мастера. Некоторые даже к себе не подпускают. Полагаю, что есть и отшельники, достигающие своих целей и задач. 

Думаю, если есть с кем-то кармическая связь, она проявится естесственным образом. так что думать вообще обо всех тхулку, - думаю, и не стоит :Smilie:  Полагаю, что все тхулку разные :Smilie:

----------

Aion (29.12.2011), Кунсанг (29.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.12.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (07.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2011), Юндрун Топден (29.12.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Может кто знает, а в боне есть линии тулку?


Да, есть: 


> В каждой из пяти тибетских традиций также присутствует система тулку.
> 
> Александр Берзин
> Краткое сравнение пяти тибетских традиций (буддийских и бонской)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Мне кажется, что тулку, например Авалокитешвары, это не сам Авалокитешвара, а его проявление. Поэтому ему надо, например, учится. Иначе зачем? Он должен был бы по рождению обладать всеведеньем.

Про реализацию в полной мере, мне кажется что они, так сказать не палятся. Чтобы народ к ним не как в цирк ходил. Близким ученкам, вполне может быть и демонстрируют что-либо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Викарий

Я склоняюсь к мысли, что система тулку, чисто тибетская заморочка и к Дхарме имеет косвенное отношение. Ни в одной буддийской школе нет подобной системы. Там все просто, либо мастер, либо нет))) К тому же если я не ошибаюсь, первым осознанно переродившимся ламой, был Кармапа, а дальше это по типу модно стало, каждый уважающий себя монастырь просто обязан был иметь тулку))). До него поиском тулку не занимались. Миларепа тоже критически относился к этому. На вопрос, перерождением кого он является, он говорил: вы что не верите в методы Ваджраяны? Я полностью не отрицаю тулку, но думаю, что реальных переродившихся мастеров намного меньше, чем это позиционируется в Тибете. И если действительно все тулку настоящие, то это очень много не хороших вопросов вызывает.

----------

Raudex (30.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (29.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Институт тулку — это действительно часть Дхармы, или это просто красивая тибетская культурная традиция, которая приобрела сходство с Дхармой вследствие огромного влияния последней на тибетскую культуру?
> Может кто знает, а в боне есть линии тулку? И когда они там появились? Чтобы сравнить.


Вот цитата из Торчинова (введение в буддизм, разумеется):



> Вслед за Далай-ламами (из номинального этот титул превратился в реальный титул духовного вождя и светского государя не ранее конца XVI — начала XVII века, при Далай-ламе IV) «тулку», «воплощенцами», стали называть себя и все другие иерархи Тибета, в том числе и настоятели всех крупных монастырей, ставшие «магически созданными телами» различных индийских и тибетских мудрецов и святых (утверждалось, что, выполняя обеты бодхисаттвы, они продолжают пребывать в сансаре, чтобы руководить монахами и направлять к достижению состояний Будды все новых и новых живых существ). Таким образом, скоро Тибет и Монголия оказались местом земного явления большинства наиболее почитаемых персонажей буддийского пантеона и выдающихся исторических деятелей буддизма.
> 
> Надо отметить, что нигде в буддийском мире не наблюдалось более ничего подобного, хотя сама идея «воплощенцев», несомненно, коренилась в общемахаянской доктрине. Почему же именно в Тибете были реализованы социально-политические потенции этой доктрины, оставшиеся совершенно неизвестными буддистам Китая или Японии? *Думается, что ответ на этот вопрос следует искать именно в теократическом характере позднего тибетского государства и в необходимости найти релевантную религиозной доктрине буддизма форму легитимации светской и духовной власти в условиях безбрачия ее носителей*, что исключало возможность ее наследования. Другими словами, гелугпинцы изобрели особую (наряду с наследованием и выборностью) форму легитимации государственной власти в условиях теократии и целибата носителей власти.


В пользу этой версии говорит и наличие перерожденцев в монгольском буддизме (Богдо-геген), в то время, как в Бурятии, подконтрольной российским властям и где управлял выборный хамбо-лама, тулку не играли заметной роли.  Хотя, насколько я понимаю, монастыри и здесь были не прочь обзавестись своими хотя бы небольшими, но перерожденцами.

----------

Алевлад (03.01.2012), Буль (30.12.2011), Викарий (30.12.2011), лесник (30.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (29.12.2011), Фил (30.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Если поразмыслить логически, то можно прийти к одному выводу: институт тулку в тибетском буддизме - это институт прежде всего политический. 
Доказательств этому можно найти множество: 
1. это изобретение чисто "тибетское", его не было ни в индийском буддизме, нет ни в неварском буддизме, ни в японской ваджраяне, зато в боне есть.
2. наличие тулку "отошедших от Дхармы". Если они не практикуют и не учат Дхарме, то зачем вообще перерождались, для себя? Версия, "что все есть упая" вообще не валидна, так как тогда можно сказать, что вообще все мы уже являемся буддами и живем в чистой земле и лишь демонстрируем друг другу различные упаи не понятно зачем.
3 (!). Споры и конфликты тулку между собой. Как могут нирманакаи будд (подчас одних и тех же) бороться друг с другом, иногда даже вредить друг другу и т.п.? Примеров опять же множество: Ра Лоцава убивающий мастеров других линий, Пабонка Ринпоче (считающийся манифестацией Херуки), разрушающий святыни Гуру Ринпоче, современный конфликт Тай Ситу с Шамаром.
4. Очень сильные отличия внутри линии одного тулку: лама с высокой реализацией сменяется ламой с заурядными или даже низкими способностями, глава одной из линий становится рядовым ламой другой линии. Примеры, Великий 5-ый Далай-лама и 6-ой Далай-лама, Богдо-геген (тулку Таранатхи) идущий против "своих" же Учений и "своей" линии.

----------

Sforza (30.12.2011), Викарий (30.12.2011), лесник (28.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Если поразмыслить логически, то можно прийти к одному выводу: институт тулку в тибетском буддизме - это институт прежде всего политический.
> Доказательств этому можно найти множество:
> 1. это изобретение чисто "тибетское", его не было ни в индийском буддизме, нет ни в неварском буддизме, ни в японской ваджраяне, зато в боне есть.
> 2. наличие тулку "отошедших от Дхармы". Если они не практикуют и не учат Дхарме, то зачем вообще перерождались, для себя? Версия, "что все есть упая" вообще не валидна, так как тогда можно сказать, что вообще все мы уже являемся буддами и живем в чистой земле и лишь демонстрируем друг другу различные упаи не понятно зачем.
> 3 (!). Споры и конфликты тулку между собой. Как могут нирманакаи будд (подчас одних и тех же) бороться друг с другом, иногда даже вредить друг другу и т.п.? Примеров опять же множество: Ра Лоцава убивающий мастеров других линий, Пабонка Ринпоче (считающийся манифестацией Херуки), разрушающий святыни Гуру Ринпоче, современный конфликт Тай Ситу с Шамаром.
> 4. Очень сильные отличия внутри линии одного тулку: лама с высокой реализацией сменяется ламой с заурядными или даже низкими способностями, глава одной из линий становится рядовым ламой другой линии. Примеры, Великий 5-ый Далай-лама и 6-ой Далай-лама, Богдо-геген (тулку Таранатхи) идущий против "своих" же Учений и "своей" линии.


Есть одно объяснение, которое всегда сработает: УПАЙЯ -)

----------

Викарий (30.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (30.12.2011), Фил (30.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, что мы в первую очередь должны отдавать себе отчет в том, что реализация других нам может быть не видна. Вот поэтому о тхулку и о других практикующих, думаю, не надо относиться неуважительно, но также не надо и возносить.

Но, полагаю, видеть только политические мотивы и культурные традиции в этом тоже нельзя, потому что признание реинкарнации определенных Учителей я лично искренне признаю, потому что получила некоторые подтверждения на личном опыте, - сейчас, в этой жизни. Полагаю, что и Его Святейшество Далай Лама, и Кармапа, и некоторые другие глубокие Учителя, которых лично видела, являются реинкарнацией предыдущих своих воплощений. Я доверяю мнению Верховной Сангхи и полагаю, что она все-таки поддерживает истинную Дхарму. И вообще, не сомневаюсь, что бодхисаттва может на определенном уровне реализации воплощаться там, где решит. 

Меня не интересует политика, меня интересует Дхарма, которую можно получить у реализованных мастеров. А их бытовые подробности меня мало интересуют. Тем более, очернить кого-то довольно просто. Загрязненный ум везде может увидеть грязь.

Мне, честно говоря, все равно, тхулку Учитель или нет. Я не тибетка. Он должен иметь необходимые качества. Но как раз то, что он продолжает свои воплощения, - говорит о его уровне реализации. Помнить прошлые рождения и знать о будущих = это определенный уроветь. ну, а просветленные они или нет - нам не увидеть.

Также считаю, что есть определенным подводимым будет полезно, то будет появляться и интститут тхулку. а также он будет исчезать, если в нем отпадет необходимость. Значит, для каких-то подводимых он нужен. ЕС Далай Лама говорит, что вероятно, на нем институт Далай лам закончится. 

Но я не настаиваю на такой точке зрения. А также, полагаю, что последователей Тхеравады не должен вообще волновать этот вопрос. Все равно они с тхулку, а также с тибетскими Учителями и методами тибетских школ конкретно дела не имеют, так что их мнение изначально понятно. :Smilie: 

Зом, упаи работают. :Smilie:  Но надо еще дойти самому дойти до определенного понимания. И приобрести определенный опыт. Которые не допускает сомнений. Только такому опыту я и доверяю. И стараюсь ничего не обобщать.

----------

Алевлад (03.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Sforza

> Есть одно объяснение, которое всегда сработает: УПАЙЯ -)


Вы немного невнимательны,пропустили второй пункт.)




> 2. наличие тулку "отошедших от Дхармы". Если они не практикуют и не учат Дхарме, то зачем вообще перерождались, для себя? Версия, "что все есть упая" вообще не валидна, так как тогда можно сказать, что вообще все мы уже являемся буддами и живем в чистой земле и лишь демонстрируем друг другу различные упаи не понятно зачем.





По делу если:институт чисто политический,очевидно же ).Тема обсуждалась стотыщмильёнов раз.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (30.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я в первый раз обсуждаю :Smilie:  Поэтому не знаю, как надо тут думать :Smilie:  А разных тхулку видела лично :Smilie: 

Также, рождаясь в самсарном теле, даже самый реализованный практик вынужден "вспоминать" свои знания и умения, также, как заново учиться ходить, говорить и читать. Его тело рождается маленьким, беспомощным, проходит рост. Как и всех нас. Вот только "вспоминает" он быстро :Smilie:  Могу также сказать, что становление может быть крайне витиеватым. Но тем, кто видит только отдельные фрагменты, да и то издалека, вряд ли стоит об этом судить. Просто такое существо сразу попадает в условия, где обучается Дхарме у глубоких наставников. И приходит к результату со временем.

Сама не обладаю определенными знаниями и умениями. Но мои Учителя на отрицали того, что тхулку могут обладать глубокими дхармическими качествами.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Викарий

> Есть одно объяснение, которое всегда сработает: УПАЙЯ -)


Только эта упая, совершенно в противоположную строну действует, хотя для тибетских кочевников она может быть в самый раз, кто знает))))))))

----------


## Борис Оширов

> ...Пабонка Ринпоче (считающийся манифестацией Херуки), разрушающий святыни Гуру Ринпоче...


Насколько всё это правда? Постоянно натыкаюсь на обвиенния школы гелуг в непочитании, и даже демонизации Гуру Ринпоче.
Как на самом деле гелуг относится к Падмасабхаве?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Вы немного невнимательны,пропустили второй пункт.)





> Версия, "что все есть упая" вообще не валидна, так как тогда можно сказать, что вообще все мы уже являемся буддами и живем в чистой земле и лишь демонстрируем друг другу различные упаи не понятно зачем.


Не - упаи не все подряд демонстрируют, а только тулку. Кто здесь тулку, чтобы заявить, будто он не демонстрирует упаю? ,)
Но даже если таковой вдруг появится и заявит - всё равно можно будет отнести это его заявление на упаю )))

----------


## Викарий

> Насколько всё это правда? Постоянно натыкаюсь на обвиенния школы гелуг в непочитании, и даже демонизации Гуру Ринпоче.
> Как на самом деле гелуг относится к Падмасабхаве?


Про Гелуг конкретно сказать не могу, хотя сейчас вроде, они к Нингма нормально относятся. А конкретно Цонкапа, считал, что линия Кама со временем загрязнилась, а Терма он всерьез не воспринимал (если сейчас посмотреть, сколько тертонов появилось и чуть ли не у каждого своя семейная, мало кому известная линия, то его отношение мне понятно). Поэтому Цонкапа сконцентрировался на изучении школ Сармы, и то считал, что школы Сармы имеют загрязнения, в частности Кагью, поэтому он обращался к первоисточникам раннего Кагью.Но конкретно Гуру Ринпоче, он не демонезировал, и относился к нему хорошо, то что его последователи намудрили, это другой вопрос.

----------

Борис Оширов (30.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (30.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как на самом деле гелуг относится к Падмасабхаве?


Относится замечательно :Smilie: 

Вот этот великий Ринпоче получал учения у ЕС Далай Ламы :Smilie: 

http://savetibet.ru/2011/07/14/namka...-kalmykia.html

Кстати, нет никаких сомнений, что он обладает выдающимися качествами. там и линии его перерождений описаны, и прочие знаки. Думаю, если отрицать все это, то надо полностью вообще отрицать мудрость тибетских учителей.

Думаю, те, кто никогда не видел настоящих тхулку лично и не получал у них учения, не могут об этом судить :Smilie:  Потому как, - голословно.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.12.2011), Алевлад (03.01.2012), Борис Оширов (30.12.2011)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Постоянно натыкаюсь на обвиенния школы гелуг в непочитании, и даже демонизации Гуру Ринпоче.
> Как на самом деле гелуг относится к Падмасабхаве?


Как известно,ЕС Далай Лама получал учения у Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче.
Здесь есть немного об этом.
http://www.kunphenling.ru/Dilgo_Khyentse_Rinpoche.php

----------

Борис Оширов (30.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (30.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Denli

> Если поразмыслить логически, то можно прийти к одному выводу: институт тулку в тибетском буддизме - это институт прежде всего политический.


Скорее - коммерческий вопрос. Это вопрос наследования монастырской собственности.
Но как правильно написала Пема, в принципе и не важно, тулку учитель, или нет. Учитель должен обладать определенными качествами, и я с ней полностью согласен. И вот здесь появляется нехилая такая дилемища:
1. С одной стороны тулку (даже выбранный по экономическим соображениям) безусловно получает огромное внимание и заботу со стороны своих наставников.
2. С другой стороны мотивация, по которой "в тулку" был выбран тот или иной мальчик, была в ряде случаев нечиста. Я не эксперт, и никакими особыми знаниями не обладаю, но мне почему-то кажется, что примерно 95% тулку были выбраны по экономическим мотивам.

И есть еще такой неприятный момент: здесь очень популярно говорить о том, что надо верить в своего учителя и видеть только его благие качества, и расценивать все его действия, как проявление активности будд. Но дело в том, что люди склонны "вестись" на титулы. Человек так устроен, что ему проще верить учителю с высоким титулом. Дальше что происходит: ум сам начинает "не замечать" негативные качества и придавать всему происходящему вокруг такого учителя ореол святости. И человеку, верящему в тулку, уже по барабану, что его учитель в свободное от учений время ходит по катмандинским проституткам, или нализывается в стельку водярой - он просто не замечает таких вещей, а если ему об этом рассказать, он на вас может очень сильно обидеться, а может быть даже ударить или убить. Кстати, и VI Далай-лама ходил по проституткам, а церковники оправдывали это тем, что он с ними тантру практикует (хи-хи-хи  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ).

Поэтому, было бы, наверно, правильно, выбирать учителя не по титулу, а по качествам. И может быть даже наоборот: больше искренности и больше понимания учения вы найдете у простого деревенского ламы, чем у выросшего в тепличных условиях настоятеля крупного монастыря с Катманду. Здесь, правда, другая проблема - языковая: не факт, что деревенский лама по английски сможет говорить.  




> 2. наличие тулку "отошедших от Дхармы". Если они не практикуют и не учат Дхарме, то зачем вообще перерождались, для себя? Версия, "что все есть упая" вообще не валидна, так как тогда можно сказать, что вообще все мы уже являемся буддами и живем в чистой земле и лишь демонстрируем друг другу различные упаи не понятно зачем.


Шугденовцы считают что О'сел ринпоче отошел от практики потому, что его главного йидама Дорже Шугдена стали подвергать гонениям. Хотя, я лично на этой позиции не настаиваю.




> 4. Очень сильные отличия внутри линии одного тулку: лама с высокой реализацией сменяется ламой с заурядными или даже низкими способностями, глава одной из линий становится рядовым ламой другой линии. Примеры, Великий 5-ый Далай-лама и 6-ой Далай-лама, Богдо-геген (тулку Таранатхи) идущий против "своих" же Учений и "своей" линии.


Ну так с Шестым ведь была настоящая афера. Так что вообще не факт, что при выборе учитывали наличие хоть каких-то выдающихся свойств у мальчика - в том смысле, что они выбрали *вообще* не подходящего для этой цели ребенка

----------

Alex (30.12.2011), AndyZ (30.12.2011), Ittosai (30.12.2011), Денис Евгеньев (30.12.2011), Джигме (30.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (30.12.2011), Фил (30.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Насколько всё это правда? Постоянно натыкаюсь на обвиенния школы гелуг в непочитании, и даже демонизации Гуру Ринпоче.
> Как на самом деле гелуг относится к Падмасабхаве?


Такое было в конце 19 начале 20 веков. Ну и конечно полемика между нигмапинскими и гелугпинскими пандитами о дзогчене и ригпа.  Хотя такие полемики были между всеми школами тибетского буддизма. А вообще к Гуру Ринпоче сей час относятся хорошо все школы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

Берзин в одной из своих лекций(вроде где-то здесь: http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/x/...785834826.html), отвечая на подобный вопрос сказал примерно следующее: тулку - это редко когда арьи, полностью освобожденные. скорее - это выдающиеся практики с выдающимися способностями. у тулку, так же как и у любого другого человека накоплен как позитивный, так и негативный потенциал. соответственно, для проявления тоги или иного потенциала нужны соответствующие условия. при определенных условиях проявляется позитивная карма, при других условиях - негативная. поэтому для тулку в монастырях стараются создавать благоприятные условия - чтобы проявлялся позитивный потенциал.




> К сожалению, насколько знаю, теперь Озер Ринпоче больше не ведет себя, как воплощение ламы Еше


а что сейчас делает Озер Ринпоче? он где?

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (03.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Lungrig

Вот, нашел:

Alex: The question is about tulkus. People start a line of tulkus with high realization and then later incarnations might not be demonstrating that level of realization. And isn’t it the case that when you reach a certain stage, like the first bodhisattva bhumi, you don’t fall back, and so on. So what is going on?

Now, first of all, we need to know what stage do we need to reach in order to start a line of tulkus. This is important. And to reach that stage, what we need to have is very highly developed bodhichitta. Now whether we actually have the level of bodhichitta at which we enter even the first path, the path of accumulation, of building up more and more (the path of accumulation is called the path of building up), that is unclear. I doubt it – that we even have to reach that level. At that level we have uncontrived bodhichitta, you don’t have to work through any of the steps of the meditation to build it up. You just have it all the time as your intention. As I said, I don’t even think you need to have that level, but you have to have very strongly developed bodhichitta.

And in the practice of anuttarayoga tantra, you have to reach some level of proficiency on the generation stage, in which you are doing these visualizations for the transformation of death, bardo, and rebirth. And I don’t think you have to have the full realization of the generation stage to do that. And you have to have very strong prayers for continuing, and to be found, and so on, to benefit others. That’s sufficient for starting a line of tulkus. And then, of course, you have to have followers who look for you.

“Uncontrived” means you don’t have to go through the seven-part cause and effect, or the exchange of self and others, in order to be able to generate it – you just have it automatically all the time. That’s uncontrived bodhichitta. You never lose it. Even if you are asleep, you always have that bodhichitta intention. And so it certainly isn’t necessary to have a nonconceptual cognition of voidness, with which you would have a seeing pathway of mind, a path of seeing on the first bodhisattva bhumi. You certainly don’t have to have reached that stage. Very, very few people have ever reached that stage. And certainly you don’t need to have reached enlightenment in order to start a line of tulkus.

Such a person, please bear in mind, until you become a liberated being, an arhat, which is – if you follow the way in which the Prasangika describes the path – you don’t achieve that until you have reached the eighth bhumi, the end of the seventh bhumi. You need the eighth bhumi then you are an arhat. That’s unbelievably advanced. So, before that, you still have negative karma, that negative karmic aftermath. If you don’t fall to a lower rebirth, once you achieve the third of the four stages of the path of accumulation, before you become an arya – and as an arya you don’t build up any more new throwing karma to throw you into further rebirth – you still have your negative karma; it still will ripen, so you will be a human, and so on. And so the karma that ripens in any particular lifetime of course depends a great deal on the conditions, and this is why it is so important with a young tulku to give them the proper conditions for the best type of education. They have a tremendous amount of positive karmic potentials, that is for sure; but they also still have, most of them, negative potentials.

And why I was emphasizing last night that at least I tried very much with Serkong Rinpoche, where I have some influence, that he not be given negative karmic circumstances of being brought to the West when he was too young, so that he wouldn’t be able to handle the flood of video games and all these other distractions that then just cause a young tulku to have cultural dissonance – they want to play the video games, they don’t want to memorize prayers. And so there are many other circumstances in the raising of a tulku, in terms of the social situation, the country, the monastery, etc. So these are going to affect very much which karmic potentials of that tulku are going to ripen in that lifetime. Those positive potentials are still there and they can be awakened and developed further, although even when you awaken them it is not going to be that they remember absolutely everything they studied in a previous lifetime. It just means that they have very strong instincts for it, so they are able to learn it very quickly.

But if the negative karmic aftermath ripens more, because of the circumstances, then they give up the whole thing and act in very un-tulku like manners. So we see both conditions, both circumstances, are very, very important as a disciple, to try to ensure that there are positive conditions and not negative ones. And very often as Westerners in our enthusiasm we don’t do the wisest things. And they are not exactly the same in two lifetimes. Many things are similar, but everybody has an unbelievably large amount of karmic potential, so different things will ripen obviously in different lifetimes. Although in the case of Serkong Rinpoche there are many similarities. He even looks vaguely similar.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.12.2011)

----------


## Denli

> а что сейчас делает Озер Ринпоче? он где?


Вроде бы его О'сел звали всегда (tib. 'od gsel). Читал где-то, что он рок музыкой увлекся, или вроде того.

----------


## Neroli

> К сожалению, насколько знаю, теперь Озер Ринпоче больше не ведет себя, как воплощение ламы Еше


Он уволился.

----------

Raudex (31.12.2011), Фил (30.12.2011)

----------


## Alex

В прошлом году в западных СМИ прошла небольшая шумиха (небольшая - потому что событие малоинтересно тем, кто не в теме) по поводу испанского юноши Озела Хита Торреса (он же - Тензин Озел Ринпоче).

Все началось со статьи в испанском журнале "Вавилон", озаглавленной "Пробуждение Озела: юноша против своей судьбы" (по ссылке весь номер в ПДФ, смотреть страницу 56). Затем "по мотивам" этой статьи вышла публикация в английском "Гардиане". И пошло-поехало: "Лама Озел отрекается от ФПМТ (Фонд сохранения махаянской традиции)"! "Озел Хита Торрес чаще ссылается на Джимми Хендрикса, чем на Будду!" "Лама объявил себя агностиком!"

Озел, родившийся в 1985 году (то есть сейчас ему 25 лет) в семье учеников ламы Тубтена Еше (кстати, позже родители развелись), в возрасте чуть больше года был официально признан тулку (перерождением) ламы Еше. (Кстати, я лично слышал, как один лама, бывший близким учеником ламы Еше, говорил, что в раннем детстве Озел очень напоминал его своим поведением и привычками). Признание было подтверждено Далай-ламой и маленького Озела отвезли в монастырь Сера в Индии, где он должен был получить классическое буддийское образование, чтобы в дальнейшем возглавить основанный ламой Еше Фонд сохранения махаянской традиции.

Однако позже Озел отказался от духовной карьеры; он закончил Мадридский университет, получив специальность кинорежиссера. Да и внешне он сильно изменился. Вот как-то так:

Было:



Стало:



Так что же случилось: юный ринпоче отрекся от буддизма? или это просто возрастной кризис? или просто газетная утка?

А послушаем, что он сам нам скажет.

Вопрос: Что Вы скажете насчет публикаций в СМИ, где утверждается, что Вы отреклись от своей религии и от своего призвания?
Ответ: Это не так. В однй газете узнали о моем интервью, и сказали, что, дескать, мы напишем о тебе статью, хочешь ты того или нет. Информацией они особо не располагали. Однако я дал свое согласие, и теперь весьма об этом жалею. Они все исказили. Я высказал очень много позитивного - а они не включили это в статью - они раздули и преувеличили факты, а это меня задело; ведь вначале они были такие милые - дескать, это улучшит твой имидж.

Вопрос: Но ведь можно сказать, что Вы не связаны непосредственно со своей религией, как можно было бы ожидать?
Ответ: На самом деле я вполне с ними связан и мы много общаемся, обсуждаем разные вещщи... В душе я вовсе не отступник и не беглец.

Ну и далее.

То есть никто ни от чего не отрекался. Как обычно, журналисты изрядно приукрасили факты. Но вот перспектива монашеской жизни в тибетском окружении и последующая духовная карьера оказалась непривлекательной...

В общем, ничего удивительного. Однако встает другой вопрос: как быть с институтом лам-перерожденцев? Логично сделать вывод: либо тибетский институт тулку (в Индии, кстати, ничего подобного не было) - вполне себе социальное явление, и не более (во всяком случае, не столь масштабное, как представляется); либо его следует понимать не так буквально, как обычно делается...

----------

Aion (30.12.2011), Lungrig (31.12.2011), Zom (30.12.2011), Джигме (01.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Дордже

Насколько я слышал реализация не передается от воплощения к воплощению. Ее нужно каждый раз заново нарабатывать. Для тулку это проще, т.к у них есть склонность из-за наработок в прошлых жизнях, но если тулку будет сидеть на печи и есть калачи, то их конец будет также печален как и у всех остальных. Были истории когда супер великие тулку перерождались ослами :Frown:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

Насколько я слышал реализация не передается от воплощения к воплощению. Ее нужно каждый раз заново нарабатывать. Для тулку это проще, т.к у них есть склонность из-за наработок в прошлых жизнях, но если тулку будет сидеть на печи и есть калачи, то их конец будет также печален как и у всех остальных. Были истории когда супер великие тулку перерождались ослами
-----------------------------
Это сами ослы рассказывали?

----------

Raudex (31.12.2011), Буль (31.12.2011), Кузьмич (31.12.2011)

----------


## Дордже

> Это сами ослы рассказывали?


Зря смеетесь. Это рассказывали реализованные современники таких тулку.

----------


## Zom

Напомнило... из предисловия книги Аджана Брама  :Wink: 

_Я с некоторым беспокойством отправил эту книгу в издательство. Когда я начал практиковать медитацию в Лондоне в конце 1960-ых, один приезжий японский дзэновский монах сказал мне: “Согласно закону кармы, тот, кто напишет книгу о буддизме, будет рождаться семь последующих жизней ослом!”. Это обеспокоило меня. Не знаю, правда это или нет, но я уверен в том, что тот, кто следует указаниям, изложенным в этой книге, избежит всякого перерождения, а не только рождения среди длинноухих._

----------

Bob (03.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Если не достигнуто 8 бхуми то возможно падение вплоть до низших миров. То есть бодхисаттва даже с 7 бхуми может скатиться до низших миров.

----------

Джигме (01.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Если не достигнуто 8 бхуми то возможно падение вплоть до низших миров. То есть бодхисаттва даже с 7 бхуми может скатиться до низших миров.


Разве так? Достигший первой бхуми ниже не упадет.

----------


## Викарий

> Насколько я слышал реализация не передается от воплощения к воплощению. Ее нужно каждый раз заново нарабатывать. Для тулку это проще, т.к у них есть склонность из-за наработок в прошлых жизнях, но если тулку будет сидеть на печи и есть калачи, то их конец будет также печален как и у всех остальных. Были истории когда супер великие тулку перерождались ослами


Странно все это, если реализацию можно потерять, то она обусловлена, и ни какое это не освобождение, нафиг такой путь бодхисатвы нужен, уж лучше тогда архатом окончательно и бесповоротно :Smilie:

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (30.12.2011)

----------


## Викарий

> Если не достигнуто 8 бхуми то возможно падение вплоть до низших миров. То есть бодхисаттва даже с 7 бхуми может скатиться до низших миров.


Так пусть для начала они себя спасут, разовьются до 8-го бхуми, не фиг им тут рождаться, ради блага живых существ и увлекаться 8 мирскими дхармами, и поступать так, как не поступают обычные люди не когда не слышавшие о буддизме

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (30.12.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Насколько я слышал реализация не передается от воплощения к воплощению. Ее нужно каждый раз заново нарабатывать. Для тулку это проще, т.к у них есть склонность из-за наработок в прошлых жизнях, но если тулку будет сидеть на печи и есть калачи, то их конец будет также печален как и у всех остальных. Были истории когда супер великие тулку перерождались ослами


Как это реализация не передается от воплощения к воплощению? Даже обычная карма следует за существом как тень за человеком, что уж говорить о результатах практики.
Про тулку переродившихся ослами вообще смешно... В ПК сказано, что те, кто достиг первого уровня святости - "вхождения в поток" больше не упадут в нижние миры. Тут дело в том, что эти существа просто не могут совершить такие поступки, которые приведут в неблагие уделы. А тут Вы говорите, что "нирманакаи" могут упасть в нижние миры, тем более "супер великие"... Чем тогда они отличаются от обычных омраченных существ, только названием?

----------

Викарий (31.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Буль

> я дал свое согласие, и теперь весьма об этом жалею. Они все исказили. Я высказал очень много позитивного - а они не включили это в статью - они раздули и преувеличили факты, а это меня задело; ведь вначале они были такие милые - дескать, это улучшит твой имидж.


Ох, Вы, вероятно, не читали интервью, которые дают футболисты при переходе в другой клуб! По сравнению с теми откровениями -- этот пассаж не более, чем стандартное клише. "Они всё исказили"... как будто ему не давали текст для утверждения.

----------


## Дордже

> Как это реализация не передается от воплощения к воплощению? Даже обычная карма следует за существом как тень за человеком, что уж говорить о результатах практики.
> Про тулку переродившихся ослами вообще смешно...


А как вы думаете. Если маленького мальчика-тулку выкрадут злобные китайские коммунисты, вручат ему устав партии и вместо практики Дхармы он с трибуны будет вещать, реализуется ли у него радужное тело само по себе? 
Почитайте первоисточники, там куча историй как великие тулку по многу лет ригпа пытаются осознать, о какой врожденной реализации вы говорите? Если бы было все так просто, тулку сразу же бы рождались Буддами. А так даже им приходится учиться, воспитывать свой ум, бороться с ленью и отвлекающими эмоциями. Ради блага всех жс. Чтобы быть нам примером.
Я вам еще один секрет открою. Некоторые тулку даже в Европе перерождаются. Так получилось, не фартануло.. и становятся замечательными поварами, докторами, экстрасенсами. Но шанс упущен. Я думаю вы не до конца понимаете, что быть бодхисаттвой, это еще и огромный риск. Это действительно благородное самопожертвование собой ради других..

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Антип Байда

> А как вы думаете. Если маленького мальчика-тулку выкрадут злобные китайские коммунисты, вручат ему устав партии и вместо практики Дхармы он с трибуны будет вещать, реализуется ли у него радужное тело само по себе?


А где это выкраденный Панчен вещал?

----------


## Дордже

> Странно все это, если реализацию можно потерять, то она обусловлена, и ни какое это не освобождение, нафиг такой путь бодхисатвы нужен, уж лучше тогда архатом окончательно и бесповоротно


А вы бы хотели прямо из нирваны людям помогать? 

Я сейчас не очень всем расплавлю мозги если скажу, что у одного тулку может быть несколько инкарнаций? :Smilie:

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (01.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> А вы бы хотели прямо из нирваны людям помогать? 
> 
> Я сейчас не очень всем расплавлю мозги если скажу, что у одного тулку может быть несколько инкарнаций?


Очень расплавите, ибо тулку= нирманакайя, и, в неаккуратных переводах, инкарнация.

----------


## Дордже

> А где это выкраденный Панчен вещал?


Это был образный пример. Китайских коммунистов можно заменить на исламских террористов..

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это был образный пример. Китайских коммунистов можно заменить на исламских террористов..


Нельзя. Панчен и от их имени не вещал.

----------


## Викарий

> А как вы думаете. Если маленького мальчика-тулку выкрадут злобные китайские коммунисты, вручат ему устав партии и вместо практики Дхармы он с трибуны будет вещать, реализуется ли у него радужное тело само по себе?


Вы под тулку, что подразумеваете, практика, который практиковал в прошлой жизни и продолжает практиковать в следующей? Тогда я согласен с вашим высказыванием. Много хороших наработок, но то что попал к китайским "коммунистам" уже есть не благая карма :Smilie:  Но если это просветленное существо, то это бред, на то он и достиг просветления и освобождения, что свободен от всего, фиг его возьмешь освобожденного :Big Grin: , ну во всяком случае нормальное рождение выберет, где ему ни чего мешать не будет.

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (31.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Викарий

> А так даже им приходится учиться, воспитывать свой ум, бороться с ленью и отвлекающими эмоциями. Ради блага всех жс. Чтобы быть нам примером.


Ага,  например хорошим примером являются отношения Ситу Ринпоче и Шамар Ринпоче, про регентов Далай-Ламы 14 вобще молчу. И кстати зачем просветленному существу столько денег нужно , что налог на уши вводил?



> Я думаю вы не до конца понимаете, что быть бодхисаттвой, это еще и огромный риск. Это действительно благородное самопожертвование собой ради других..


А в чем от них польза от этого пожертвования. От хинаянского архата в 1000 раз пользы больше, он своим примером показывает о возможности достижения нирваны :Smilie:

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (31.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Викарий

> А вы бы хотели прямо из нирваны людям помогать?


А в чем помощь? Бодхисатва приводит живых существ на путь махаяны, те что бы они стали тоже бодхисатвами. Следуя вашей логике бодхисатва болтается в сансаре с безначальных времен, то падая в низшие миры, то поднимаясь в высшие. Вопрос: чем он тогда отличается от обычных существ, которые также бесконечно болтаются в сансаре, чем он им может помочь, то что у них появится мысль я бодхисатва, с продолжающеся болтанкой в сансаре :Frown:

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (31.12.2011)

----------


## Дордже

> Нельзя. Панчен и от их имени не вещал.


Речь шла не о Панчене вообще, где вы там его нашли мне не понятно. Речь шла о гипотетической ситуации - проявится ли реализация у тулку, если он не практикует Дхарму должным образом. Я считаю, что не проявится. И, возвращаясь к теме, считаю что институт тулку - правильная вещь. Но реализация также зависит от: усилий, окружения, линии передачи. И от нашей с вами способности разглядеть эту реализацию.






> А в чем от них польза от этого пожертвования. От хинаянского архата в 1000 раз пользы больше, он своим примером показывает о возможности достижения нирваны


Эта тема не про архаты вс бодхисатвы. Я своё мнение сказал, надеюсь оно будет полезным для кого-нибудь.

----------

Lungrig (31.12.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (01.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Помогите мне пожалуйста прояснить ситуацию насчёт тулку.
> Тулку —это нирманакая, проявление будды или бодхисаттвы, которое приходит в форме человека, чтобы помогать существам пробудиться.
> Вроде бы, тулку в этом случае должны обладать реализацией.


Лама Тендзин дал тулку примерно такое определение - это тот, кто может сам выбирать место своего последующего рождения и из сострадания возвращается в наш мир. Однако, как правильно заметил ниже (уже выше) Ден, определение тулку местами имеет целью привлечение паствы на имя и не всегда тулку действительно является тулку.




> Но при этом почему-то даже такие общепризнанные великие тулку как ЕС Далай-Лама, после прохождения полного правильного традиционного обучения и т.д. не проявляют реализацию в полной мере (например, не обладают всеведением).
> Многие тулку порой вообще ничем кроме титула не отличаются от обычных учителей, которые с помощью практики в этой жизни достигли определённой реализации.


Ну не всегда не проявление реализации означает ее отсутствие.  :Smilie:  Это как в примере Будды или Падмасамбхавы. Если Падмасамбхаве было достаточно прочесть текст, чтобы тут же явить знаки реализации, то какова цель многолетних практик? Если реализация налицо, то что он реализовывал в ритритах? В некоторых источниках говорится. что такое делалось с тем. чтобы показать важность практики

----------

Буль (31.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Насчёт Далай-ламы VI вроде как был получен официальный ответ оракула, что перерождение найдено верно, но в нём уменьшился уровень бодхичитты.


  Ригпометр не сегодня придумали, о.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Помогите мне пожалуйста прояснить ситуацию насчёт тулку.
> Тулку —это нирманакая, проявление будды или бодхисаттвы, которое приходит в форме человека, чтобы помогать существам пробудиться.
> Вроде бы, тулку в этом случае должны обладать реализацией.
> Но при этом почему-то даже такие общепризнанные великие тулку как ЕС Далай-Лама, после прохождения полного правильного традиционного обучения и т.д. не проявляют реализацию в полной мере (например, не обладают всеведением).


 

А зачем им проявлять реализацию в полной мере? Если и так хорошо.

Может стоит разделять тулку как традицию, и как сам факт существования нирманакай различных существ? :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (01.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Может стоит разделять тулку как традицию, и как сам факт существования нирманакай различных существ?


Я вот тоже склоняюсь к такой точке зрения.

----------


## Denli

> Нельзя. Панчен и от их имени не вещал.


Предыдущий Панчен-лама был человеком порядочным, и предпочел остаться на родине, а не рассовать нажитое по чемоданам и дать деру, как сдалала вся тибетская аристократия.

А о нынешнем Панчене мне просто больно думать. Многие, не удосуживающиеся читать умные книжки по истории, верят в то, что нынешний Панчен был выкраден злобными китайскими коммунистами просто так, чтобы причинить дополнительную боль несчастному тибетскому народу. Это не совсем так: согласно документам на момент трагедии существовала договоренность между китайским правительством и администрацией ЕС ДЛ о порядке определения инкарнации Панчена. С китайской стороны вопросами ведал Чатрал Ринпоче, которыму даже(!!!) разрешили проконтактировать с ЕС ДЛ по этому вопросу. Таким образом, в конце концов, между Чатралом Ринпоче и ЕС ДЛ была найдена договоренность, о том, как определение инкарнации Панчен-ламы будет происходить. И все-бы ничего, если бы не интриги верхушки тибетской диаспоры, которая ради своих великодержавных амбиций (Ну как-же!!! *МЫ* должны *ПЕРВЫМИ* объявить настоящую инкарнацию Панчена!!!) нарушила найденную договоренность и объявила свое решение (которое, кстати, совпадало с решением китайской стороны) на несколько дней ранее официальных выборов в Тибете. Если бы они этого не сделали, все сегодня было бы иначе, и вопроса о "самом юном полит-заключенном" не стояло бы. А так плодом этого действия стало только то, что и юный Панчен, и Чатрал Ринпоче оказались за решеткой. 

А вот теперь предновогодняя вам загадка: могли ли действия реализованного существа привести к такой трагедии?

----------

Alex (31.12.2011), Карма Палджор (31.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

Самое реализованное существо - это Дмитрий Анатольевич Медведев. Эманация, практически тулку, белой Тары.
О чем мы говорим?

----------

Bob (03.01.2012), Lungrig (31.12.2011), Алексей Т (31.12.2011), Буль (31.12.2011), Джигме (01.01.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (31.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Самое реализованное существо - это Дмитрий Анатольевич Медведев. Эманация, практически тулку, белой Тары.
> О чем мы говорим?


Кто ж тогда Путин....

----------

Bob (03.01.2012), Neroli (31.12.2011), Буль (31.12.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кто ж тогда Путин....


Говорят Конфуций  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (31.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

Кто ж тогда Путин....
----------------------------------
Яб.

----------

Bob (03.01.2012), Denli (31.12.2011), Lungrig (31.12.2011), Денис Евгеньев (01.01.2012), Джигме (01.01.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (31.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Выб?

----------

Евгений Грейт (01.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Предыдущий Панчен-лама был человеком порядочным, и предпочел остаться на родине, а не рассовать нажитое по чемоданам и дать деру, как сдалала вся тибетская аристократия.
> 
> А о нынешнем Панчене мне просто больно думать.


О каком именно? А если об обоих, то испытываете ли вы при этом двойную боль?

----------


## Choi

Феномен тулку: на Западе и в Тибете.

----------

Джигме (01.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (31.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Странно все это, если реализацию можно потерять, то она обусловлена, и ни какое это не освобождение, нафиг такой путь бодхисатвы нужен, уж лучше тогда архатом окончательно и бесповоротно


Во-первых это смотря какая реализация. Начиная с этапа прямого видения, то есть с 8-й бхуми падения быть не может. Во-вторых на путь бодхисатвы становятся не ради себя любимого а ради блага ВЖС.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

Дело в том что в Тибете слово тулку стали использовать ко всем кто смог сознательно реинкарнироваться в новое тело, или его просто смогли найти или в угоду каких то не связанных с учением интересах. Так же как и многие последователи тибетского буддизма очень любят говорить про своих учителей что они будды и вообще все и вся будды при этом не понимая что речь в писаниях на эту тему идет о пробужденной внутренней природе ЖС.  Но тем не менее многие либо не понимают этого или просто им нравится ощущение что они нашли своего великого и всемогучего Будду и он за них все решит, главное только искренне верить.

----------

Denli (01.01.2012), Карма Палджор (01.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Дело в том что в Тибете слово тулку стали использовать ко всем кто смог сознательно реинкарнироваться в новое тело, или его просто смогли найти или в угоду каких то не связанных с учением интересах. Так же как и многие последователи тибетского буддизма очень любят говорить про своих учителей что они будды и вообще все и вся будды при этом не понимая что речь в писаниях на эту тему идет о пробужденной внутренней природе ЖС.  Но тем не менее многие либо не понимают этого или просто им нравится ощущение что они нашли своего великого и всемогучего Будду и он за них все решит, главное только искренне верить.


Когда говорится про Учителей то там не имеется в виду природа Будды. У всех есть природа будды. Но в тантре Учитель рассматривается как нирманакайя Будды. В этом отличие. Не смешивайте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Когда говорится про Учителей то там не имеется в виду природа Будды. У всех есть природа будды. Но в тантре Учитель рассматривается как нирманакайя Будды. В этом отличие. Не смешивайте.


Рассматриваться как нирманакайя и являться ей хм... разные вещички... 

ИМХО, институт поклонения учителю, переходящий в раболепие,- слепо рассматривать учителя, как нирманакайю, и видеть благую мотивацию во всех его (даже неблагих) действиях - возник в Тибете, чтобы подчинить неграмотное население страны власти нескольких феодалов, по совместительству являвшихся еще и духовенством. Кстати, в этой связи интересно было бы исследовать как последователи неварской, японской или вьетнамской ваджраяны относятся к своим учителям. И, конечно, еще интереснее, рассмотреть, как это было в Индии, откуда и возникло большинство тантр.

----------

Викарий (02.01.2012), Джигме (01.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ИМХО, институт поклонения учителю, переходящий в раболепие,- слепо рассматривать учителя, как нирманакайю, и видеть благую мотивацию во всех его (даже неблагих) действиях - возник в Тибете


Тилопа и Наропа.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.01.2012), Кунсанг (01.01.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Тилопа и Наропа.


Ох... вот бы еще понять-то... где правда, а где - поздние тибетские вставки. Видимо, к свидетельствам на санскрите надо бы обратиться...

----------


## Zom

> Кто ж тогда Путин....
> ----------------------------------
> Яб.


Я б тоже... но увы.. ))

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тилопа и Наропа.


Друкпа Кюнле, Вирупа и далее по списку. Дену надо матчасть мальца почитать  :Smilie:  Например все те же советы Падмасамбхавы Еше нашей Цогьял.

----------

Пема Дролкар (08.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

Денли, вам вопрос, при обсуждении кандидатуры Панчена чем был обусловлен выбор?

----------


## Denli

> Денли, вам вопрос, при обсуждении кандидатуры Панчена чем был обусловлен выбор?


Не в курсе. Я знаком только с политической стороной вопроса по работе Ирины Гарри.

----------


## Denli

> Друкпа Кюнле, Вирупа и далее по списку. Дену надо матчасть мальца почитать  Например все те же советы Падмасамбхавы Еше нашей Цогьял.


Мне было бы интересно почитать мат-часть из санскритских оригиналов, а то - опять-таки только ИМХО - сдается мне, что в тибетской литературе слишком много вставок, связанных с теми или иными веяниями. Я думаю, ни для кого не секрет, что у каждой школы тибетского буддизма, да что там говорить - даже у каждой линии преемственности есть своя интерпретация тех или иных событий. ННР утверждает, что Шераб Мивоче жил несколько десятков тысяч лет назад, а Шакабпа считает, что он жил никак не ранее истоического Будды Шакьямуни, в крайнем случае был его современником. Как можно мерьезно относиться к такому наследию?

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть подробные комментарии по практике Гуру йоги и там все подробно разЪясняется, что для чего Гуру рассматривать как Будду. Это не тибетское нововведение. И опирается в основе на высказывание Будды в коренном тексте, такое что Будда сказал что в будущем будет приходить снова и снова в облике обычного человека в ответ на вопрос что будет в будущем с последователями, кто их будет учить. И другие вещи есть. Никто не стал буддой говорится там не опираясь на Гуру. Все индийские махасиддхи их основная практика была Гуру-йога.

----------

Lungrig (03.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Известная есть история про Марпа лозцаву и Наропу. Наропа отвел его в лес и там проявил мандалу божества. И спросил у Марпы кому ты поклонишься в первую очередь, божеству или мне. Тогда Марпа подумал, что божество он видит впервые а Учителя видел много раз и поклонился сделал простирание в сторону мандалы. Тогда Наропа щелкнул пальцами и мандала вошла в его сердце. Ошибка, сказал он, из-за этой ошибки твой род прервется, что и произошло впоследствии. Также Наропа сказал что нет божеств отдельных от Гуру.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне было бы интересно почитать мат-часть из санскритских оригиналов, а то - опять-таки только ИМХО - сдается мне, что в тибетской литературе слишком много вставок, связанных с теми или иными веяниями. Я думаю, ни для кого не секрет, что у каждой школы тибетского буддизма, да что там говорить - даже у каждой линии преемственности есть своя интерпретация тех или иных событий. ННР утверждает, что Шераб Мивоче жил несколько десятков тысяч лет назад, а Шакабпа считает, что он жил никак не ранее истоического Будды Шакьямуни, в крайнем случае был его современником. Как можно мерьезно относиться к такому наследию?


Ну ЧННР, на мой взгляд, уже не раз доказывал, что знает о чем говорит. Последняя книга по моксе, которая считалась привнесенной в тибетскую медицину из китайской, но дуньхуанским источниками подтверждено, что все-таки все произошло с точностью до наоборот, так вот эта книга является наглядным подтверждением того, что квалификация и компетентность ЧННР вне сомнений

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.01.2012)

----------


## Denli

to *Кунсанг*: Скажите, я разве где-то написал о том, что не должно опираться на гуру? Я только высказал свое мнение относительно того, что к тибетским источникам нужно относиться критически. Только и всего, а вы уже простыню текста мне в ответ накатали.

История про Марпу и Наропу тронула до слез: т.е. Наропа был настолько мстителен и ревнив, что мочканул весь род Марпы за то, что тот не ему поклонился в первую очередь. Это мне напоминает бога Яхве, тот тоже исключительно ревнив  :Wink:

----------


## Denli

> Ну ЧННР, на мой взгляд, уже не раз доказывал, что знает о чем говорит. Последняя книга по моксе, которая считалась привнесенной в тибетскую медицину из китайской, но дуньхуанским источниками подтверждено, что все-таки все произошло с точностью до наоборот, так вот эта книга является наглядным подтверждением того, что квалификация и компетентность ЧННР вне сомнений


Я не ставлю под сомнения квалификацию и компетентность ННР, я только говорю, что в тибетской традиции есть очень много разночтений. В одной семье передают так, в другой семье - этак. ННР пишет так, как его научили в его семье. Больше здесь обсуждать нечего.

----------

Майя П (01.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> История про Марпу и Наропу тронула до слез: т.е. Наропа был настолько мстителен и ревнив, что мочканул весь род Марпы за то, что тот не ему поклонился в первую очередь. Это мне напоминает бога Яхве, тот тоже исключительно ревнив


Ден, а ты не подчеркнешь где в тексте написано, что Наропа мочканул родичей Марпы?  :Smilie:  Непальский чанг вчера был несвеж?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кунсанг

> to *Кунсанг*: Скажите, я разве где-то написал о том, что не должно опираться на гуру? Я только высказал свое мнение относительно того, что к тибетским источникам нужно относиться критически. Только и всего, а вы уже простыню текста мне в ответ накатали.
> 
> История про Марпу и Наропу тронула до слез: т.е. Наропа был настолько мстителен и ревнив, что мочканул весь род Марпы за то, что тот не ему поклонился в первую очередь. Это мне напоминает бога Яхве, тот тоже исключительно ревнив


Ничего он не мочканул. Это был знак на будущее. Он сам создал Марпа такой знак. В любом случае весь род Марпы должен быть давно в чистой земле. Так что ничего страшного нет. У всех больших лам прерывается род. Все они перебираются в чистые земли.

----------

Майя П (01.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> дуньхуанским источниками подтверждено, что все-таки все произошло с точностью до наоборот


а арабские корни не исследовали....  жаль...

вообще, ИМХО, относительно института "тулку" - т. н. "необразованных" тибетцев  - у них вера как раз на факты опирается.... у них другая реальность в отличие от образованной части населения..... которым как раз легче всего промыть мозги... а при наличие сермяжной правды ... именно необразованная часть более преданна этой правде в отличие от экзальтированной, склонной к крайностям, околообразованной публики...
и вот эти необразованные товарисчи с легкостью будут игнорировать тех, кто не настоящий тулку.... 
по крайней мере, это видно, и в настоящее время....

----------

Кунсанг (01.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> to *Кунсанг*: Скажите, я разве где-то написал о том, что не должно опираться на гуру? Я только высказал свое мнение относительно того, что к тибетским источникам нужно относиться критически. Только и всего, а вы уже простыню текста мне в ответ накатали.


"ИМХО, институт поклонения учителю, переходящий в раболепие,- слепо рассматривать учителя, как нирманакайю, и видеть благую мотивацию во всех его (даже неблагих) действиях - возник в Тибете, чтобы подчинить неграмотное население страны власти нескольких феодалов, по совместительству являвшихся еще и духовенством".  :Wink:

----------

Lungrig (03.01.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Ден, а ты не подчеркнешь где в тексте написано, что Наропа мочканул родичей Марпы?  Непальский чанг вчера был несвеж?


С чангом всё было в порядке. Я конечно немного утрировал, когда писал, что Наропа мочканул родню Марпы. Я просто вот не могу понять, как такое с родней Марпы могло произойти. Ну вот как в результате совершенной Марпой ошибки могло возникнуть так много неблагой кармы, что ее хватило на всю родню Марпы?!!! Вот объясните мне, пожалуйста... 
Я ведь как думаю: поскольку неблагого действия как такового не было, значит и неблагой кармы в таком объеме не должно бы возникнуть. А раз неблагая карма не возникла, значит не обошлось без черной магии. Но поскольку подозревать Наропу в использовании черной магии для умервщления родни Марпы как-то уж совсем несуразно, сдается мне, что история эта не является истинной. Вот как-то так...

----------


## Майя П

> Мне было бы интересно почитать мат-часть из санскритских оригиналов, а то - опять-таки только ИМХО - сдается мне, что в тибетской литературе слишком много вставок, связанных с теми или иными веяниями.


вот этот момент как раз очень важен и как мне говорил один бонский монах "много утрачено из-за религионых и политических разночтений"...
более того, например недавний тред, по поводу отличия женского мозга от мужского...
вот к этой теме только одним известным регентом Далай-ламы V - было уничтожено более 200 - 300 текстов по медицине..и тонкому устройству тела.... и его мотивация была такова "мы описываем только то что можно потрогать".... то есть теперь приходится собирать по другим текстам, в частности по древнекитайским....
(там то был ответ про разницу мужского от женского и почему бывают трансвеститы и прочее... только это касается сосудов сердца и "хрустального сосуда" - но в рамках данного форума - этого "не может быть" )))))

(было забавно слышать от бонского врача по поводу расположения оси сердца, когда в их текстах говорится что сердце отклоняется... и ему какой то европейский врач говорил что этого не может быть.... ха-ха, видимо врач плохо учился европейской медицине.... в любом банальном ЭКГ описана ОСЬ сердца и при патологии она отклоняется вправо, влево или более горизонтально.... недавно эту тему обсуждала в РАНе... забавно... то есть тексты древних источников как раз про это и говорят...)

а мозги в ваджраяне, в китайской медицине, арабской и греческой  ВСЕГДА относились в дополнительным органам ! всего лишь... поэтому мы и практикуем "ОМ А ХУМ"...( ну это для тех кто понял о чем это...)

----------


## Denli

> "ИМХО, институт поклонения учителю, переходящий в раболепие,- *слепо* рассматривать учителя, как нирманакайю, и видеть благую мотивацию во всех его (*даже неблагих*) действиях - возник в Тибете, чтобы подчинить неграмотное население страны власти нескольких феодалов, по совместительству являвшихся еще и духовенством".


Да. Именно это я и имел ввиду. С предложении специально сдля вас можно подчеркнуть слова "слепо" и "даже неблагих".

----------


## Майя П

> Да. Именно это я и имел ввиду. С предложении специально сдля вас можно подчеркнуть слова "слепо" и "даже неблагих".


есть следующий уровень, когда логика - является видом омрачения.... поэтому иногда надо просто СЛЕПО....

некоторые вещи не поддаются логике...
(у меня почему то в ресторанах Дхасы - не получается заказать тибетскую кухню... у моей семьи спокойно проходят ЛЮБЫЕ заказы... а официанты мне приносят меню индийской, китайской и итальянской кухни.... тибетское меню - если появляюсь в ресторане убирают... это практический опыт.... подтвержденной ЧАСАМИ ожидания, в конце все заканчивалась какой нибудь 10 минутной маргаритой....) для меня было предсказание отн. тибета - эти эпизоды только подтверждает общую линию....

----------


## Кунсанг

> Да. Именно это я и имел ввиду. С предложении специально сдля вас можно подчеркнуть слова "слепо" и "даже неблагих".


А кто вам сказал что кто-то слепо рассматривает всегда. Этот институт поклонения не возник в Тибете также. Если кто-то слепо рассматривает то это его личная ошибка, но не самой традиции рассматривания Гуру как нирманакайи. Я понимаю о чем вы говорите. Когда неквалифицированный Гуру морочит голову ученикам используя эту традицию.

----------

Майя П (01.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> С чангом всё было в порядке. Я конечно немного утрировал, когда писал, что Наропа мочканул родню Марпы. Я просто вот не могу понять, как такое с родней Марпы могло произойти. Ну вот как в результате совершенной Марпой ошибки могло возникнуть так много неблагой кармы, что ее хватило на всю родню Марпы?!!! Вот объясните мне, пожалуйста... 
> Я ведь как думаю: поскольку неблагого действия как такового не было, значит и неблагой кармы в таком объеме не должно бы возникнуть. А раз неблагая карма не возникла, значит не обошлось без черной магии. Но поскольку подозревать Наропу в использовании черной магии для умервщления родни Марпы как-то уж совсем несуразно, сдается мне, что история эта не является истинной. Вот как-то так...


ОбЪяснение этой истории такое что небольшая ошибка в отношении подлинного Гуру приводит к большим последствиям печальным. Как Мила поднес пустой сосуд Марпе в качестве подарка и из-за этого знака в будущем испытывал большие материальные проблемы и также голодал. Марпа ему это сказал позже.

----------


## Denli

> ОбЪяснение этой истории такое что небольшая ошибка в отношении подлинного Гуру приводит к большим последствиям печальным.


Интересно... а в энциклопедии Абхидхармы где-нибудь говорится о такой причинно-следственной связи? Если последствия могут быть такими серьезными, то должно говориться. Так что, если не говорится, я  полагаю это очередной тибетской сказкой. Хотя, если вспомнить великий эпос о Пандавах и Кауравах, тогдашние тамошние святые тоже бывали порой очень ревнивы и мстительны. Так что история эта очень даже в духе Махабхараты. Может быть, что сказка и не тибетская...

----------


## Кунсанг

> Интересно... а в энциклопедии Абхидхармы где-нибудь говорится о такой причинно-следственной связи? Если последствия могут быть такими серьезными, то должно говориться. Так что, если не говорится, я  полагаю это очередной тибетской сказкой.


Об этом говорится в текстах тантры. Да и в сутрах есть. В Ламриме есть последствия ошибок в отношении Гуру. Низшие миры.

----------

Lungrig (03.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

ОДна мысль что у Гуру есть какие-то недостатки отодвигает достижение реализаций чуть ли не на кальпы говорится.

----------

Майя П (01.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Интересно... а в энциклопедии Абхидхармы где-нибудь говорится о такой причинно-следственной связи? Если последствия могут быть такими серьезными, то должно говориться. Так что, если не говорится, я  полагаю это очередной тибетской сказкой.


это не тибетская сказка, это реальность.... например, сейчас на зиму приютили бомжа в вагончике.... иногда смотрю на него и понятно почему он нищий, почему оказался без крыши над головой....
все очень просто... чистоплотный, немного бестолковый и постоянно заискивает (значит с легкостью обливает грязью любого, если ему это выгодно).... и его главная проблема: в мелочах склонен к воровству... пакет пустой прихватить, гвоздей пригоршню... бог с ним... только из бедности он никогда не выберется и что либо бесполезно ему объяснять - 
будду ждем....

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть один интересный текст по Гуру-йоге линии Венсапы, йогина достигшего состояния Будды за 12 лет, традиции Ламы Цонкапы. Там есть цитаты из конкретных сутр об опоре на Гуру. И преимущества почитания и недостатки ошибок в отношении Гуру.

----------


## Greedy

В садхане Гуру - это нирманакая Будды. И если мы, практикуя садхану, допускаем, что тот Гуру, которого мы представляем как коренного учителя, приведшего нас к Трём Драгоценностям, имеет какие-то недостатки, то мы закладываем в ум семена, что что-то грязное может быть чем-то чистым. В итоге избавляться от этих семян придёт ещё долгие кальпы. В частности, потому что мы просто будем постоянно встречать учителей, которые полны самых разных недостатков.

----------


## Кунсанг

[QUOTE=Denli;444242 Хотя, если вспомнить великий эпос о Пандавах и Кауравах, тогдашние тамошние святые тоже бывали порой очень ревнивы и мстительны. Так что история эта очень даже в духе Махабхараты. Может быть, что сказка и не тибетская...[/QUOTE]

При чем тут ревность и мстительность. Когда мы оскорбляем свою мать мы создаем негатив который приносит последствия. Но это не наша мать нам мстит. Это карма так проявляется негативная в отношении матери. Не мать мстит и ревнует. Когда мы в рез-те такой кармы заболеем это не мать отомстила.

----------


## Джигме

> Я б тоже... но увы.. ))


Вы хотите сказать что вы бы Яб но к сожалению уже Юм :Big Grin:

----------

Denli (02.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Есть подробные комментарии по практике Гуру йоги и там все подробно разЪясняется, что для чего Гуру рассматривать как Будду. Это не тибетское нововведение. И опирается в основе на высказывание Будды в коренном тексте, такое что Будда сказал что в будущем будет приходить снова и снова в облике обычного человека в ответ на вопрос что будет в будущем с последователями, кто их будет учить. И другие вещи есть. Никто не стал буддой говорится там не опираясь на Гуру. Все индийские махасиддхи их основная практика была Гуру-йога.


ЧННР говорил что при выполнении гуру йоги на своего учителя нужно соединяться с внутренней просветленной природой своего учителя а не с видимой внешней формой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> ОДна мысль что у Гуру есть какие-то недостатки отодвигает достижение реализаций чуть ли не на кальпы говорится.


То есть ЕСДЛ предлагает  практикам отодвигать пробуждение на кальпы, когда советует критически воспринимать слова наставника?

----------

Denli (02.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> ЧННР говорил что при выполнении гуру йоги на своего учителя нужно соединяться с внутренней просветленной природой своего учителя а не с видимой внешней формой.


Пока о соединении с Гуру никто кроме вас не говорил. Сначала рассмотрение Гуру, потом соединение.

----------


## Кунсанг

> То есть ЕСДЛ предлагает  практикам отодвигать пробуждение на кальпы, когда советует критически воспринимать слова наставника?


Вы все смешиваете в одну кучу. Одно дело думать что Гуру не Будда и наделять его недостатками и другое дело критически воспринимать его слова. Скепсис не так плох как цинизм.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.01.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> То есть ЕСДЛ предлагает  практикам отодвигать пробуждение на кальпы, когда советует критически воспринимать слова наставника?


Слова наставника - это проявление мудрости, ведущей нас к просветлению.
Если для Вас эта мудрость обязана проявляться исключительно как соглашательство - то это Ваше ограничивающее воззрение. Если оно помогает Вам на пути к просветлению - пользуйтесь им.

----------


## Джигме

> Вы все смешиваете в одну кучу. Одно дело думать что Гуру не Будда и наделять его недостатками и другое дело критически воспринимать его слова. Скепсис не так плох как цинизм.


Не приписывайте то что я не говорил. Я не говорил что гуру надо наделять недостатками. И я как раз и говорил про критику. 





> Слова наставника - это проявление мудрости, ведущей нас к просветлению.



Наставники разные бывают и это надо помнить. И не всякие его слова есть мудрость. 





> Если для Вас эта мудрость обязана проявляться исключительно как соглашательство - то это Ваше ограничивающее воззрение. Если оно помогает Вам на пути к просветлению - пользуйтесь им.


Я вообще то и писал что слепое соглашательство это и есть то чего не должно быть. И что это и есть изъян. И что многие последователи тибетского буддизма именно слепо следуют за словами учителя не особо думая своей головой. Это уже какой то теизм с богом слова которого истина в последней инстанции даже если они противоречивы.

----------

Denli (02.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> а арабские корни не исследовали....  жаль...


Дуньхуанские рукописи - это 5-6 век, ислам - 7 век н.э.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> все очень просто... чистоплотный, немного бестолковый и постоянно заискивает (значит с легкостью обливает грязью любого, если ему это выгодно).... и его главная проблема: в мелочах склонен к воровству... пакет пустой прихватить, гвоздей пригоршню... бог с ним... только из бедности он никогда не выберется и что либо бесполезно ему объяснять - 
> будду ждем....


Если, не приведи осспади, станете бомжихой... Про анализируйте тогда себя на предмет мелкого воровства и пустословия... 
 О, боги олимпа. Будду они ждут...
  Как хорошо, когда все очень просто.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну вот как в результате совершенной Марпой ошибки могло возникнуть так много неблагой кармы, что ее хватило на всю родню Марпы?!!! Вот объясните мне, пожалуйста...


Ден "род прервется" может означать и банальное отсутствие наследников. Например, все ушли в монахи  :Smilie:  Та же фигня. к примеру, была и при передаче практики Ваджракилайи. Еше Цогьял поступила правильно - стала держательницей линии. Вторая принцесса также стала рассуждать - получила тоже линию. но в бонском варианте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Не приписывайте то что я не говорил. Я не говорил что гуру надо наделять недостатками. И я как раз и говорил про критику.


Посмотрите #95. Это же ваши слова - То есть... 
И опять критика и относиться критически это разные вещи. КРитика Гуру и критическое отношение к его словам это разные вещи.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Ден "род прервется" может означать и банальное отсутствие наследников. Например, все ушли в монахи  Та же фигня. к примеру, была и при передаче практики Ваджракилайи. Еше Цогьял поступила правильно - стала держательницей линии. Вторая принцесса также стала рассуждать - получила тоже линию. но в бонском варианте.


Когда говорилось об этой истории, что род Марпы прервется, то говорилось что Марпа сделал ошибку и создал знак на будущее. Когда мы ошибаемся в чем-то большом это не совсем создание негативной большой кармы, а создание знака, по которому можно определить как пойдет развитие событий в будущем. Миларепа когда поднес пустой сосуд Марпе не создал негативную карму быть нищим, но создал знак который говорил о том что он им станет. То есть история пошла по той ветке по которой пошла и вот эти знаки могут указывать, что будет происходить. Есть традиция толкователей знаков. По знакам они определяют что происходит и что будет происходить.

----------

Denli (02.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Посмотрите #95. Это же ваши слова - То есть... 
> И опять критика и относиться критически это разные вещи. КРитика Гуру и критическое отношение к его словам это разные вещи.


А что вас смущает в критике учителя если она уместна? После сексуальных скандалов Сагьяла ринпоче ЕСДЛ сказал официально что ученики вполне могут придавать такие действия огласке. У нас в России тоже был один монах которого ЕСДЛ размонашил когда узнал о его недопустимом для монаха поведении. И многие его ученики (этого самого монаха) были уверены что поведение их учителя есть ни что иное как проявление его просветленной сущности. И что их учитель будда и что нарушение самай для него это уже не нарушение самай. Есть еще одна дакини американка Jetsunma Ahkon Lhamo которую даже официально признали тулку и интронизировали, но которая после интронизации начала просто делать бизнес на Дхарме и своем новом статусе, эксплуатируя своих учеников. Против нее даже были возбуждены уголовные дела о мошенничестве. 
В таких случаях тоже нельзя критиковать? Карма испортится от такой праведной критики? А от следования за такими вот "Буддами" и "Гурами" в одном лице карма не испортится? Помню лет 12 назад читал в "Светоче Уверенности"  что ученики следующие за таким гуру образуют тандем. И ученики даже если искренне верят в Дхарму и практикуют правильно все равно последуют за своим "учителем" в ады.

----------

Denli (02.01.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (02.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Ну ЧННР, на мой взгляд, уже не раз доказывал, что знает о чем говорит. Последняя книга по моксе, которая считалась привнесенной в тибетскую медицину из китайской, но дуньхуанским источниками подтверждено, что все-таки все произошло с точностью до наоборот, так вот эта книга является наглядным подтверждением того, что квалификация и компетентность ЧННР вне сомнений


Не совсем понял, что и как дуньхуанские рукописи подтверждают. Дуньхуанские рукописи это VI-X вв.н.э. А письменное наследие, относящееся к Чжэнь-Цзю терапии несколько древнее. Вот, например, нашел такой перевод книги "Essentials of Chinese Acupuncture" (Beijing, 1969)




> Наиболее ранний из сохранившихся памятников Китайской медицины, Хуан Ди Нэй‑Цзин (Трактат о внутреннем), был составлен между 500-300 гг. до н.э. Он включает медицинский опыт и теоретические сведения, накопленные до эпохи Воюющих Царств. Книга состоит из двух частей, Су-Вэнь и Линь-Шу, описывающих основные теории традиционной Китайской медицины, такие как инь-ян, цзан-фу, пять элементов, меридианы и коллатерали, ци (жизненная энергия), кровь, этиология, патология, диагностические методы и дифференциация синдромов, и, кроме того, основные сведения об акупунктурных точках и методах укалывания. После Нэй-Цзин появилось довольно большое количество трактатов по чжэнь-цзю терапии, написанных при разных династиях, некоторые из них представлены ниже:
> Чжэнь-Цзю Цзя-И-Цзин (Классическое Чжэнь-Цзю, 265 г.н.э.) составлен Хуан-Фу Ми в эпоху Династии Цинь на основе Нэй-Цзин, Нань-Цзин и проч. Книга дает исчерпывающее описание основных теорий и сведений по чжэнь-цзю терапии, и тем самым создает основу для развития чжэнь-цзю терапии в независимую ветвь Китайской медицины.

----------

Майя П (02.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Да, имеется в виду критика подлинного Гуру. Если Гуру не подлинный и может увести за собой в ады, то тут конечно следует отойти от него говорится. Но и не критиковать. Просто отойти. Поскольку критика в отношении Гуру не создает ничего хорошего. В прошлом махасиддхи пили вино, кутили и т.д. И те ученики которые теряли в них веру, говоря что они неправильно себя ведут, не достигли ничего. Но те ученики которые продолжали развивать в них веру, все достигли свободы говорится. Загвоздка в том, что подлинный Гуру или нет. Если подлинный то все его деяния действительно чистые.

----------


## Denli

> Когда говорилось об этой истории, что род Марпы прервется, то говорилось что Марпа сделал ошибку и создал знак на будущее. Когда мы ошибаемся в чем-то большом это не совсем создание негативной большой кармы, а создание знака, по которому можно определить как пойдет развитие событий в будущем. Миларепа когда поднес пустой сосуд Марпе не создал негативную карму быть нищим, но создал знак который говорил о том что он им станет. То есть история пошла по той ветке по которой пошла и вот эти знаки могут указывать, что будет происходить. Есть традиция толкователей знаков. По знакам они определяют что происходит и что будет происходить.


А вот это уже интереснее. Наконец мы пришли к тому, что тот случай, когда Марпа поклонился не Неропе в первую очередь, негативной кармы не создал. Тогда к чему был приведенный вами пример?

----------


## Кунсанг

ПРидавать огласке какие-то неверные деяния Гуру и критика Гуру также отличаются друг от друга. Он поступает так то и так-то. Это расходится с основой. А критика это говорить что он поступает так и он плохой и т.д. Атиша говорил что пока у вас нет ясновидения вы не можете судить деяния других. Хорошо или плохо кто то поступает. ПОскольку Тилопа жарил рыбу живьем и ел, то Наропа подумал что это не Тилопа наверно, раз так поступает и Тилопа ему сказал в ответ на его мысли - Да, я не Тилопа. То есть если бы Наропа сказал всем что Тилопа жарит живую рыбу, это была бы огласка. Но если бы Наропа всем сказал что Тилопа плохой человек, потому что жарит живую рыбу, то это критика.

----------


## Denli

> Да, имеется в виду критика подлинного Гуру. Если Гуру не подлинный и может увести за собой в ады, то тут конечно следует отойти от него говорится. Но и не критиковать. Просто отойти. Поскольку критика в отношении Гуру не создает ничего хорошего. В прошлом махасиддхи пили вино, кутили и т.д. И те ученики которые теряли в них веру, говоря что они неправильно себя ведут, не достигли ничего. Но те ученики которые продолжали развивать в них веру, все достигли свободы говорится. Загвоздка в том, что подлинный Гуру или нет. Если подлинный то все его деяния действительно чистые.


Вот именно то, что вы сейчас написали (я подчеркнул) и сделало Тибет таким, какой он есть. Сказок про летающих йогинов было много, а настоящих практиков мало. Вместо практики высоких тантр монахи ходили войной на соседние монастыри, а высокие ламы вместо того, чтобы изучать глубже буддизм и давать высокие наставления занимались политикой и подписывали приказы об ослеплении и отрубании рук. И вся эта мерзость происходила только потому, что населению в голову вбили то, что вы написали, и в особенности то, что я подчеркнул. 

Тут многие начитались мифов про Тибет и тибетцев и верят, что там каждый второй левитировать умеет, а вот вам реальность: дикие неграмотные кочевники, и таких там большинство.
Альбом: Tibet 2011 - Kora, 1st day

----------

Викарий (02.01.2012), Джигме (02.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> А вот это уже интереснее. Наконец мы пришли к тому, что тот случай, когда Марпа поклонился не Неропе в первую очередь, негативной кармы не создал. Тогда к чему был приведенный вами пример?


Нет, это создание знака тоже карма. Но это не означает что благодаря именно ей прервется род. Создание знаков очень важно говорится. Встречать Учителя с хадаком и т.д. В истории про Миларепу и пустой сосуд тот знак что Мила поднес пустой сосуд, это было как трамвайные пути когда там меняют направление движения. То есть карма быть бедным была у Милы в запасе его кармы, но этот знак как направление в эту сторону кармы.

----------


## Кунсанг

Эти Учителя которые поступают неправильно, они просто используют это положение Учения, когда говорится что критиковать Учителя не создает ничего хорошего. Но это действительно так говорится в сутрах что критиковать Учителя в этом нет ничего хорошего. В Тибете люди не дураки кочевники как вы стараетесь представить. Они все понимают и во многом разбираются. Когда там один лама который вел себя нехорошо построил дацан, то никто туда и не заходил и этот дацан стал очень странным местом.

----------


## Кунсанг

Бурят тоже представляли неграмотными кочевниками, что немного соответствовало действительности но не полностью. Это все крайности. В Тибете есть полное Учение Будды. Ученые же выходили из среды неграмотных кочевников.

----------


## Denli

> Нет, это создание знака тоже карма. Но это не означает что благодаря именно ей прервется род. Создание знаков очень важно говорится. Встречать Учителя с хадаком и т.д. В истории про Миларепу и пустой сосуд тот знак что Мила поднес пустой сосуд, это было как трамвайные пути когда там меняют направление движения. То есть карма быть бедным была у Милы в запасе его кармы, но этот знак как направление в эту сторону кармы.


Вы меня совсем запутали. Давайте по порядку разберемся еще раз: если бы Наропа не привел Марпу в то уединенное место, не явил бы ему божество, и Марпа не допустил бы той ошибки (хотя я вот ну вааабще не понимаю, где именно ошибка), род Марпы прервался бы или нет?

----------


## Denli

> В Тибете люди не дураки кочевники как вы стараетесь представить. Они все понимают и во многом разбираются.


Это не ко мне вопросы. Это к Цибикову, пожалуйста. К Шакабпе. К Голдштейну и к другим авторам, писавшим по истории Тибета.

----------


## Кунсанг

Потом неграмотный не значит ничего и дикий. Если человек одет в галстук и пиджак, то это не означает что он не дикий. ГЛавное добрый человк или нет, а не неграмотный или дикий. Иной грамотный столько вреда принесет людям.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы меня совсем запутали. Давайте по порядку разберемся еще раз: если бы Наропа не привел Марпу в то уединенное место, не явил бы ему божество, и Марпа не допустил бы той ошибки (хотя я вот ну вааабще не понимаю, где именно ошибка), род Марпы прервался бы или нет?


Нет, род Марпы бы не прервался, вероятно. Наропа проверял его, устроил испытание, как я понимаю. И главным указанием этого поступка Наропы было что Гуру это самое главное Марпе. Марпа ошибся в том что подумал что божество и Гуру отдельны. И также подумал о Гуру приземленно. ОШибка, сказал Наропа, нет божеств отдельных от Гуру.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Это не ко мне вопросы. Это к Цибикову, пожалуйста. К Шакабпе. К Голдштейну и к другим авторам, писавшим по истории Тибета.


А вот сейчас если какой-нибудь путешественник приедет в Улан-Удэ, то он может описать так что Улан-Удэ это город притон. И будет прав с одной стороны. Вчера говорил с доктором со скорой, восемь ножевых за ночь и других вызовов немеренно. Народ как с ума сошел говорит. Пьяных аварий вчера со смертельным было много. Наркоши, проститутки и т.д.

----------


## Denli

> Нет, род Марпы бы не прервался, вероятно. Наропа проверял его, устроил испытание, как я понимаю. И главным указанием этого поступка Наропы было что Гуру это самое главное Марпе. Марпа ошибся в том что подумал что божество и Гуру отдельны. И также подумал о Гуру приземленно. ОШибка, сказал Наропа, нет божеств отдельных от Гуру.


Т.е. выходит, что Наропа спровоцировал Марпу на, как вы полагаете, "неблагое деяние"? Наивно ведь полагать, что Наропа обладая реализацией явить божество не понимал, как поведет себя Марпа при контакте с этим божеством Марпа. Так что получается, что Наропа совершил неблагое действие, косвенно приведшее к гибели родни Марпы. Тупик. 

Вывод: не все так просто с этой историей.

----------

Джигме (02.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Т.е. выходит, что Наропа спровоцировал Марпу на, как вы полагаете, "неблагое деяние"? Наивно ведь полагать, что Наропа обладая реализацией явить божество не понимал, как поведет себя Марпа при контакте с этим божеством Марпа. Так что получается, что Наропа совершил неблагое действие, косвенно приведшее к гибели родни Марпы. Тупик. 
> 
> Вывод: не все так просто с этой историей.


Нет у Марпы был выбор свой. Он волен был поступить как желает. Все нельзя заранее точно определить как будет.

----------


## Кунсанг

Кочевники как кочевники на фото. Из этого фото не исходит что они дикие и неграмотные. Дикость это когда недавно один туземец с островов зажарил и сЪел туриста немца.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Если можно, в этой теме высказывайтесь пожалуйста, про тулку, а про каннибализм можно открыть другую.

----------

Джигме (02.01.2012)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Тулку ведь переводится, как "тело созданное магией". Даже если дословно использовать этот перевод, то становится понятно, что тулку не есть сам, допустим, Авалокитешвара. Поэтому он и обладает свободой действий, следовательно может делать все что угодно. (Это еще отлично объясняет, например, почему тулку надо учить чему либо) Ну и не стоит отрицать политизированность института тулку. Заодно, этот тред доказывает, что не стоит слишком уж опираться на титулы, стоит проверять методы учителя сперва.

P.S. В тему постов про действия бодхисаттв, в частности #40, бодхисаттвы и помогают из нирваны, ну разумеется когда достигают ее. Да, они рождаются в материальном мире, но это не отменяет факта их освобождения. (А если говорить про людей, достигших буддства, то они обладают тремя телами, по природе своей, неразделимыми. Из этого также следует вывод, что пока его тело здесь, его ум в нирване)

----------

Джигме (02.01.2012), Дордже (02.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не совсем понял, что и как дуньхуанские рукописи подтверждают. Дуньхуанские рукописи это VI-X вв.н.э. А письменное наследие, относящееся к Чжэнь-Цзю терапии несколько древнее. Вот, например, нашел такой перевод книги "Essentials of Chinese Acupuncture" (Beijing, 1969)


И? ЧННР в источниках из Дуньхуана нашел подтверждения, что мокса терапия существовала в царстве Шанг-Шунг 4 000 лет назад.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Тут многие начитались мифов про Тибет и тибетцев и верят, что там каждый второй левитировать умеет, а вот вам реальность: дикие неграмотные кочевники, и таких там большинство.


Ну вот тебе, кстати. и вопрос про современность Тонпа шераба Будде. Будда принес Учение и тут начинается расцвет, университеты, махасиддхи, вседела. Является в Уддияне и страна 3 раза опустевает. поскольку население практикует в полном составе и в полном составе достигает реализации. Про Гараба Дордже я промолчу. А тут приходит такой Падмасамбхава туда, где современник Будды (2 Будды в одной точке встретились, уже смешно) давал недавно высшее учение и видит дикий народ детей гор  :Smilie:  Или гранаты у них были не той системы, или все-таки ЧННР с бонцами прав  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Т.е. выходит, что Наропа спровоцировал Марпу на, как вы полагаете, "неблагое деяние"? Наивно ведь полагать, что Наропа обладая реализацией явить божество не понимал, как поведет себя Марпа при контакте с этим божеством Марпа. Так что получается, что Наропа совершил неблагое действие, косвенно приведшее к гибели родни Марпы. Тупик. 
> 
> Вывод: не все так просто с этой историей.


Ден, а история о том, как учитель заставляет ученика с крыши прыгнуть. чтобы тот ногу сломал ни о чем не говорит?  :Smilie:  Или для тебя учитель - это тот. у кого можно попить чаю с печеньками под умную беседу про "печально я гляжу на наше поколенье"?  :Smilie: )) Если честно, то все эти твои дискуссии напоминают мне недойогинов, которые "вот сейчас трансформнусь в такое страшненькое, пасть в крови, с девятиэтажку ростом, грудь в порубленых головах и как возьму свой дигуг пламенный и покажу вам козью морду"  :Smilie: )) Не все ж так прямолинейно

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Сообщение от Greedy
> 
> 
> Если для Вас эта мудрость обязана проявляться исключительно как соглашательство - то это Ваше ограничивающее воззрение. Если оно помогает Вам на пути к просветлению - пользуйтесь им.
> 
> 
> Я вообще то и писал что слепое соглашательство это и есть то чего не должно быть. И что это и есть изъян. И что многие последователи тибетского буддизма именно слепо следуют за словами учителя не особо думая своей головой. Это уже какой то теизм с богом слова которого истина в последней инстанции даже если они противоречивы.


Вот видите, Вы видите, что слепое соглашательство Вам как метод не подходит. Для Вас требуется работа на умственном уровне, через понимание и обоснование происходящего. Это Ваш путь. И Учитель Ваш будет именно в такой среде. Ни человек, разделяющий Ваши взгляды, поящий Вас чаем с печеньками, а тот, кто ведёт Вас к Просветлению через понимание и обоснование.

Но это никак не значит, что все проводимые такие. И те, кто не следует по такому пути - идут в ад.
Для примера, есть и такие, для которых высшее поучение - это безукоризненное выполнение ритуалов. И никакого интеллектуального понимания им не надо, кроме того, в какой последовательности и какие движения необходимо делать.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Тулку ведь переводится, как "тело созданное магией". Даже если дословно использовать этот перевод, то становится понятно, что тулку не есть сам, допустим, Авалокитешвара. Поэтому он и обладает свободой действий, следовательно может делать все что угодно. (Это еще отлично объясняет, например, почему тулку надо учить чему либо)


Нет, не объясняет, у вас чистая причина дает нечистый результат, такого не бывает.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет, не объясняет, у вас чистая причина дает нечистый результат, такого не бывает.


Посмотрите вокруг и убедитесь в обратном  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.01.2012)

----------


## Denli

> Ну вот тебе, кстати. и вопрос про современность Тонпа шераба Будде. Будда принес Учение и тут начинается расцвет, университеты, махасиддхи, вседела. Является в Уддияне и страна 3 раза опустевает. поскольку население практикует в полном составе и в полном составе достигает реализации. Про Гараба Дордже я промолчу. А тут приходит такой Падмасамбхава туда, где современник Будды (2 Будды в одной точке встретились, уже смешно) давал недавно высшее учение и видит дикий народ детей гор  Или гранаты у них были не той системы, или все-таки ЧННР с бонцами прав


Не совсем понял твоей мысли.  :EEK!: 





> Ден, а история о том, как учитель заставляет ученика с крыши прыгнуть. чтобы тот ногу сломал ни о чем не говорит?  Или для тебя учитель - это тот. у кого можно попить чаю с печеньками под умную беседу про "печально я гляжу на наше поколенье"? )) Если честно, то все эти твои дискуссии напоминают мне недойогинов, которые "вот сейчас трансформнусь в такое страшненькое, пасть в крови, с девятиэтажку ростом, грудь в порубленых головах и как возьму свой дигуг пламенный и покажу вам козью морду" )) Не все ж так прямолинейно


Ну что-ж ты так все линейно понимаешь? Напишу еще раз, что именно я хотел сказать рядом постов. Мне приведенная в качестве примера история кажется странной по ряду причин (слишком многое в ней не сходится), а именно: 
- Отсутствует (лично я его не наблюдаю) неблагое действие которое приводит к заслуженному тяжелому кармическому результату.
- Налицо либо нодобросовестность учителя, который передал ученику сокровеннейшие тантры, но не удосужился объяснить ему самых основ, которые сейчас знает каждый буддист на БФ (_да, да, то что учитель первичнее божества_), либо его злобный умысел.
- Приведение объяснения, что гибель рода Марпы не является негативным последствием тоже не идет ни в какие ворота: тогда зачем всю эту историю рассказывать в таком негативном нравоучительном ключе? 

Из вышесказанного я считаю приведенную историю очередной тибетской сказкой.

----------

Кузьмич (02.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Если, не приведи осспади, станете бомжихой... Про АНАЛизируйте тогда себя на предмет мелкого воровства и пустословия... 
> 
>   Как хорошо, когда все очень просто.


действительно хорошо когда все просто.... бомж - это стиль жизни... попробуйте ... достаточно полугода...

----------


## Майя П

> Дуньхуанские рукописи - это 5-6 век, ислам - 7 век н.э.


вообще то речь не об источниках, а традициях лечения в частности огнем.... так это еще и до всяких религий было...  а при чем здесь ислам?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не совсем понял твоей мысли.


На момент прихода Падмасамбхавы Учение должно было процветать. это логично  :Smilie: 




> Ну что-ж ты так все линейно понимаешь? Напишу еще раз, что именно я хотел сказать рядом постов. Мне приведенная в качестве примера история кажется странной по ряду причин
> ***
> Из вышесказанного я считаю приведенную историю очередной тибетской сказкой.


"...и мне лениво дойти до ламы, которых вокруг толпа, чтобы разъяснил, а очень хочется очередной раз показать. что не рублю я во всем этом"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Посмотрите вокруг и убедитесь в обратном


Через хрустальный шар, что-ли?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> а при чем здесь ислам?


Ну, кагбэ. для меня арабы это ряд семитских племен. которые начинают что-то собой представлять с момента объединения их Халифатом. до тех пор можно говорить о персах, шумерах, египтянах, византийцах. но арабы особо как-то нигде не фигурируют  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Через хрустальный шар, что-ли?


Когда ж вас успели в него запаять?  :Big Grin:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (02.01.2012), Кузьмич (02.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> действительно хорошо когда все просто.... бомж - это стиль жизни... попробуйте ... достаточно полугода...


И еще демоны нищеты  :Smilie:  Которые, кстати, заразные  :Smilie: ))))

----------

Кузьмич (02.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Когда ж вас успели в него запаять?


А это обязательное условие, чтобы увидеть, как вокруг прямо таки на глазах чистое порождает нечистое?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А это обязательное условие, чтобы увидеть, как вокруг прямо таки на глазах чистое порождает нечистое?


Вероятно, если Вы решили посмотреть вокруг через хрустальный шар  :Smilie: )))))))))))) А если по сути, то как ваша природа Будды порождает такие ужасные вещи в туалете, к примеру?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Вероятно, если Вы решили посмотреть вокруг через хрустальный шар )))))))))))) А если по сути, то как ваша природа Будды порождает такие ужасные вещи в туалете, к примеру?


Да, мало вещей пугает больше, чем полтергейст в сортире.
А если по сути, то почему бы Будде Шакъямуни не впасть в неведение? Ведь, по вашему природа Будды- причина нечистых явлений.

----------

Джигме (02.01.2012)

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

> Да, мало вещей пугает больше, чем полтергейст в сортире.
> А если по сути, то почему бы Будде Шакъямуни не впасть в неведение? Ведь, по вашему природа Будды- причина нечистых явлений.


Да нет, природа будды причина исключительно чистых явлений. А вот деление на чистое и нечистое... Вы ведь тоже рождаетесь с природой будды, Ваш ум чист, изначально чист.
Плюс в моем примере про тулку, речи не идет о том, что это причина исключительно действий Авалокитешвары, предположим. Ведь у тулку есть родители, воспитание, карма в конце концов у него есть тоже. Он зависит не от одной причины а от нескольких.

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Посмотрите вокруг и убедитесь в обратном


Посмотрел и не убедился в обратном :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (02.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Да нет, природа будды причина исключительно чистых явлений. А вот деление на чистое и нечистое... Вы ведь тоже рождаетесь с природой будды, Ваш ум чист, изначально чист.
> Плюс в моем примере про тулку, речи не идет о том, что это причина исключительно действий Авалокитешвары, предположим. Ведь у тулку есть родители, воспитание, карма в конце концов у него есть тоже. Он зависит не от одной причины а от нескольких.


Если речь о нирманакайе Авалокитешвары, то кармы нет. Откуда ей взяться -то?

----------


## Tenzin Dukkar

Нирманакая - никак не явившаяся вам дхармакая, а вполне существующее тело, так что как ей без нее-то?

----------


## Greedy

Будда-природа чиста сама по себе. И всё порождённое будда-природой точно также чисто само по себе.
Но если мы начинаем предполагать, что Гуру, который в тантре является именно этой Будда-природой, а не телом из костей, является и грязным и чистым, то мы тем самым отодвигаем просветление на многие кальпы. Потому что из грязного чистое не возникает.

А видим мы тело из костей, а не будда-природу, потому что имеем загрязнения. И это аналогично тому, что мы на мир смотрим через грязное стекло. Даже если мы знаем, что стекло грязное - грязь на стекле не позволяет нам видеть чистую природу, как она есть на самом деле. И из-за этой грязи, когда мы смотрим на будда-природу, мы видим тело из костей со всеми его отвратительными действиями. И даже если мы понимаем, что видение тела из костей - это загрязнения ума, их наличие не позволяет увидеть нам будда-природу как она есть.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (06.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Нирманакая - никак не явившаяся вам дхармакая, а вполне существующее тело, так что как ей без нее-то?


Просто. Карму заменяет сострадание

----------


## Викарий

> Кстати, в этой связи интересно было бы исследовать как последователи неварской, японской или вьетнамской ваджраяны относятся к своим учителям. И, конечно, еще интереснее, рассмотреть, как это было в Индии, откуда и возникло большинство тантр.


В японской ваджраяне, учитель не выделяется в отдельный объект прибежища, он является частью сангхи, к нему такое же отношение, как в других школах буддизма, к учителю. Но в Японии нет высшей йога тантры, там только внешние тантры. поэтому мне интересно какое отношение с точки зрения внешних тантр в Тибете?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Плюс в моем примере про тулку, речи не идет о том, что это причина исключительно действий Авалокитешвары, предположим. Ведь у тулку есть родители, воспитание, карма в конце концов у него есть тоже. Он зависит не от одной причины а от нескольких.


То есть Авалокитешвара или некий другой будда создает новых существ как некий бог-творец? А если эти существа сами творят карму, в том числе неблагую, падают в нижние миры, страдают и причиняют страдания другим, то получается, что будды не опустошают сансару (как заявлено в обетах и устремлениях), а наоборот воссоздают ее и преумножают. Не вяжется никак.

----------

Викарий (02.01.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Да, мало вещей пугает больше, чем полтергейст в сортире.
> А если по сути, то почему бы Будде Шакъямуни не впасть в неведение? Ведь, по вашему природа Будды- причина нечистых явлений.


Это не по Артему. Это по Самантабхадре. См. например здеся
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post432620

Вопрос на засыпку. Вы ваджру когда-нибудь видели?



> Да нет, природа будды причина исключительно чистых явлений.


Омг. Еще один.  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (03.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> действительно хорошо когда все просто.... бомж - это стиль жизни... попробуйте ... достаточно полугода...


Я понял Ваш предыдущий пост так, что сперва человек вороват и хитер. Оттого в силу кармы становится бомжом. Это может быть замечательным оправданием для какой-нибудь богатой мрази, не находите?
  Считаю, что условия жизни бомжа вырабатывают такие черты характера, как вороватость и хитрость. Т.е. что тут первично - большой вопрос.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это не по Артему. Это по Самантабхадре. См. например здеся
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post432620
> 
> Вопрос на засыпку. Вы ваджру когда-нибудь видели?


Вопрос на засыпку- почему бы Будде Шакьямуни не впасть в неведление, при ваших исходных?

----------


## Кузьмич

> "...и мне лениво дойти до ламы, которых вокруг толпа, чтобы разъяснил, а очень хочется очередной раз показать. что не рублю я во всем этом"


Лама, конечно, разъяснит. Нет, наверное, ничего в этом мире, что не можно было бы разъяснить. Тем более ламе (ламой?). 
 Но тогда опять двадцать пять: почему эта история широко популярна и цитируема, если без разъяснения ламы никак, и не обойтись просто БФ?

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Вопрос на засыпку- почему бы Будде Шакьямуни не впасть в неведление, при ваших исходных?


Потому как исчерпал причины неведения. И повторю вам в очередной раз это не мои исходные и не  Артема. Это мнение тантр и Будд. 
Мой вопрос про ваджру остается в силе.
=================================
Вообще меня поражают некоторые заявления тибетских буддистов. Складывается впечатление, что люди не понимают самых азов учения которое они берутся практиковать. Это все равно как если бы тхеравдин не понимал четырые благородные истины. Пичалька одним словом.  :Cry:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Потому как исчерпал причины неведения.


НЕ годится. У вас же природа будды - причина нечистых явлений, в частности неведения. Или Шакъямуни исчерпал природу будды?

----------

Denli (04.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> И повторю вам в очередной раз это не мои исходные и не Артема. Это мнение тантр и Будд


А вы претендуете на понимание мнения Будд? Отлично, демонстрируйте, не тратя времени на публичное оплакивание недоказанных ошибок собеседников.

----------


## Викарий

> Вообще меня поражают некоторые заявления тибетских буддистов. Складывается впечатление, что люди не понимают самых азов учения которое они берутся практиковать. Это все равно как если бы тхеравдин не понимал четырые благородные истины. Пичалька одним словом.


А что такое азы в тибетском буддизме? А при чем здесь тхеравадин, у них что, благородные истины какие то другие?

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (03.01.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> НЕ годится. У вас же природа будды


Не у меня мой друг, не у меня :-)



> - причина нечистых явлений, в частности неведения. Или Шакъямуни исчерпал природу будды?


Это просто ваша ущербная логика. Ни в коей мере. Природа будды - *причина* нечистого вИдения, при его исчерпании природа будды естественно никуда не девается.



> Отлично, демонстрируйте, не тратя времени на публичное оплакивание недоказанных ошибок собеседников.


Недоказанных ошибок? Простите, то о чем вы говорите, я даже ошибкой не могу назвать. Это в лучшем случае билиберда, а в худшем вообще не печатно  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Вы не ответили на вопрос, который я задал в первом сообщении этой темы: вы ваджр двухконечный когда-нибудь видели? Или постоянный уход от ответа это ваш метод ведения дискуссии?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> по вашему природа Будды- причина нечистых явлений.


Можно поинтересоваться логикой такого вывода?  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Потому что из грязного чистое не возникает.


Гааарааадскииияаааа.  :Smilie:  На унавоженной грядке такие. знаете. экземпляры вырастают.  :Smilie:  Да и коровка тоже не Шанелью пахнет, а молочко ничотак. беленькое  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.01.2012), Vidyadhara (03.01.2012), Кузьмич (03.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> А что такое азы в тибетском буддизме?


Да вот как раз то о чем я сейчас говорю и есть азы буддизма ваджраяны. Если этого не понимать, то мне вообще не понятно как можно по пути топать. И вообще на этом форуме можно много чудных высказываний услышать от которых волосы становятся дыбом и уши сворачиваются в трубочку.  :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

> Это просто ваша ущербная логика. Ни в коей мере. Природа будды - *причина* нечистого вИдения, при его исчерпании природа будды естественно никуда не девается.


Тогда исчерпайте страдания, не устраняя карму и неведение. Пусть останется причина, без следствия.




> Недоказанных ошибок? Простите, то о чем вы говорите, я даже ошибкой не могу назвать. Это в лучшем случае билиберда, а в худшем вообще не печатно


НЕ можете назвать? А что вы можете по теме, вообще? Смогите уж хоть что - нибудь.
Угрозы мата меня почему- то не впечатляют. А вы что, считаете мат своим сильнейшим аргументом, да?)




> Вы не ответили на вопрос, который я задал в первом сообщении этой темы: вы ваджр двухконечный когда-нибудь видели? Или постоянный уход от ответа это ваш метод ведения дискуссии?


Видел, видел. ТО же мне, бином Ньютона))
Есть нормальное объяснение этого символа, с пониманием смысла термина "причина".

----------

Denli (04.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Можно поинтересоваться логикой такого вывода?


Это не вывод, это вы сами написали ранее.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Лама, конечно, разъяснит. Нет, наверное, ничего в этом мире, что не можно было бы разъяснить. Тем более ламе (ламой?). 
>  Но тогда опять двадцать пять: почему эта история широко популярна и цитируема, если без разъяснения ламы никак, и не обойтись просто БФ?


Ну, вероятно, потому, что в формате БФ меня забанят за 50 постов подряд  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это не вывод, это вы сами написали ранее.


Неправда.  :Smilie:  Это вы написали, что чистая причина не может дать нечистый результат. Я вам предложил посмотреть вокруг и увидеть кучу нечистых результатов (с точки зрения вашего омраченного видения), которые изначально чисты и обладают природой Будды (хотя бы с последним вы не будете спорить?)

----------

Vidyadhara (03.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ну, вероятно, потому, что в формате БФ меня забанят за 50 постов подряд


М-м, а причем тут 50 постов?

----------


## Greedy

> На унавоженной грядке такие. знаете. экземпляры вырастают.  Да и коровка тоже не Шанелью пахнет, а молочко ничотак. беленькое


И что это доказывает? Что что-то, обладающее определённой природой, даёт определённый результат. Из коровки получается молоко, а не пиво.
А распределяете ли Вы навоз и овощи в разные категории - это следствие Ваших заблуждений. Но то, что из семечка редиса огурец не вырастает - никак не зависит от того, считаете ли Вы семечко плохим, а редис хорошим (навоз - плохо, плод - хорошо).

----------

Джигме (03.01.2012), Дмитрий Белов (04.01.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Тогда исчерпайте страдания, не устраняя карму и неведение. Пусть останется причина, без следствия.


Она не останется без следствия. Смотрите объяснение ниже.



> Видел, видел. ТО же мне, бином Ньютона))


Ок, хорошо. Итак, для всех кто видел и не понял.
Если мы посмотрим на ваджру, то в ее центре мы увидим  шарик.  Этот шарик, по-тибетски зовется тиглэ, а на санскрите бинду. Он символизирует просветленную природу или будда-природу, то есть  безграничную потенциальность или единую основу (потому часто зовется алаей), которая в зависимости от ее интерпретации (узнавания или не узнавания) может проявлятся как чистое видение реализованных существ (будд) или кармическое видение ограниченных существ. Символом чистого и нечистого видения служат два ответвления расходящиеся в противоположные  от тиглэ стороны.  Нечистое видение имеет опорой  пять клеш, пять элементов и пять скандх, а чистое соответственно пять изначальных мудростей, пять светоносных сущностей элементов и пять дхьяна будд.  Однако и то и то проявление одной и той же сущности (природы ума), которою как я уже говорил выше и символизирует маленький шарик в центре ваджры. Именно поэтому в молитве Самантабхадры открытой Ригдзином Гёденом говорится, что у сансары и нирваны одна основа но два пути и два плода, именно поэтому махасиддха Сараха восклицает в своей дохе:
Ум единственное семя всего, 
Сансара и Нирвана происходят  из него одного!
О исполняющая все желания драгоценность, тебе поклоняюсь я! 

Вот такой символизм у ваджры, если вкратце.

----------

Lungrig (03.01.2012), Pema Sonam (03.01.2012), Артем Тараненко (03.01.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (06.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Именно поэтому в молитве Самантабхадры открытой Ригдзином Гёденом говорится, что у сансары и нирваны одна основа но два пути и два плода...


При этом также утверждается, что Будды видят то же самое, что и омрачённые существа.
Только Будды видят происходящее, как плод будда-природы, которая чиста и свободна от страдания.
А омрачённые существа сидят происходящее, как результат действий я, проявления самости, которое по своей природе страдание.

Поэтому и говорится, что чистое даёт чистый результат. Грязное - грязный.
Анализ же, что конкретно является грязным, доведённый до конца приведёт к будда-природе и чистому видению. Поэтому также говорится, что будда-природа является основной и для чистого видения, и для омрачённого.
Вся разница лишь в том, с какой стороны смотреть на происходящее.

Смотрю на происходящее -> вижу будда-природу (отсутствие самости) -> чистое видение.
Смотрю на происходящее -> вижу проявление самости -> омрачённое видение.

Смотрю на то, что такое будда-природа -> вижу всё происходящее как проявление будда-природы.
Смотрю на то, что такое проявление самости -> вижу отсутствие самости (т.е. то, чем является будда-природа) -> вижу всё происходящее как проявление будда-природы.

Когда мы говорим, что всё происходящее лишено самобытия (чистая основа), то мы говорим о характеристике чистого видения.
В нашем же опыте самобытие имеет место (грязная основа), поэтому мы говорим, что наше видение омрачённое.

----------


## Топпер

> В таких случаях тоже нельзя критиковать? Карма испортится от такой праведной критики? А от следования за такими вот "Буддами" и "Гурами" в одном лице карма не испортится? Помню лет 12 назад читал в "Светоче Уверенности"  что ученики следующие за таким гуру образуют тандем. И ученики даже если искренне верят в Дхарму и практикуют правильно все равно последуют за своим "учителем" в ады.


Вот он (тандем) откуда берётся, оказывается.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.01.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет у Марпы был выбор свой. Он волен был поступить как желает. Все нельзя заранее точно определить как будет.


Христиане подобным образом пытаются объяснять историю с древом познания и искушением Адама. Дескать выбор был. А про то, кто создал эти условия забывают.

----------

Denli (04.01.2012), Джигме (04.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Тилопа мучил Наропу если посмотреть с обычной точки зрения. Загонял ему под все ногти иголки и оставлял так на всю ночь и так далее. Подверг его 12 большим и малым испытаниям. После чего Наропа сказал что он будет добр к ученикам. Не будет так делать как Тилопа. У меня была необычайная преданность Тилопе говорил Наропа, благодаря ей я сумел это вынести. Но сам я так поступать с учениками не буду. У Тилопы вообще было экстремальное обучение. Выбор есть всегда. Когда Будда предсказывает, он говорит благодаря такой то карме будет так то и так то, но если будет иначе, то развитие событий пойдет по другому.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (03.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Раньше обучение было другим. Учитель не всегда подробно все обЪяснял, делая упор на подвижение ученика к постижению, чтобы он сам постиг какие-то важные моменты Учения, потому что считается, что это постижение лучшее, чем когда оно просто дано Учителем. Не так как сейчас все обЪяснят, покажут, разжуют, в рот положат, но ученик все равно не понимает о чем речь.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> М-м, а причем тут 50 постов?


При том, что придется начинать с самого начала и подробно все объяснять. Я б Дену объяснил и без ламы. но между нами много тысяч километров, как в песне   :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И что это доказывает? Что что-то, обладающее определённой природой, даёт определённый результат. Из коровки получается молоко, а не пиво.
> А распределяете ли Вы навоз и овощи в разные категории - это следствие Ваших заблуждений. Но то, что из семечка редиса огурец не вырастает - никак не зависит от того, считаете ли Вы семечко плохим, а редис хорошим (навоз - плохо, плод - хорошо).


Это доказывает. что чистое и нечистое находятся исключительно в уме. Видьядхара уже 2 раза предлагал рассмотреть символ Ваджры, но чего-то тяжело идет в наших условиях  :Smilie:

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Поэтому и говорится, что чистое даёт чистый результат. Грязное - грязный.


Т.е. по-Вашему получается. что человек с омраченным сознанием так и будет с ним колупаться, ибо нечистое чистое дать не может  :Smilie:  Тогда молиться, поститься. слушать радио Радонеж  :Smilie:

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> которая в зависимости от ее интерпретации (узнавания или не узнавания) может проявлятся как чистое видение реализованных существ (будд) или кармическое видение ограниченных существ


Так вот неузнавание и есть причина нечистых явлений.
И ЭТА причина не останется без следствия.
А вот природа будды вполне может быть без нечистых явлений.
Вот такое различение причины и непричины, для тех, кто не понял символизм ваджры.
Вкратце.

----------


## Антип Байда

> Неправда.  Это вы написали, что чистая причина не может дать нечистый результат. Я вам предложил посмотреть вокруг и увидеть кучу нечистых результатов (с точки зрения вашего омраченного видения), которые изначально чисты и обладают природой Будды (хотя бы с последним вы не будете спорить?)


Вы не поленитесь, прочитайте еще раз пост, на что вы на самом деле ответили.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет, не объясняет, у вас чистая причина дает нечистый результат, такого не бывает.





> Посмотрите вокруг и убедитесь в обратном


Велком




> А вот природа будды вполне может быть без нечистых явлений.


А может быть с нечистыми?  :Smilie:

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> А может быть с нечистыми?


Желаю вам никак с ними не быть.

----------


## Greedy

> Т.е. по-Вашему получается. что человек с омраченным сознанием так и будет с ним колупаться, ибо нечистое чистое дать не может


Именно так. Так и будет, пока будет держаться за своё омрачённое сознание.
4БИ однозначно говорят, что проблема омрачённых существ - это жажда. И эта жажда, в том числе, проявляется как цепляния к тому ограниченному видению, которым мы сейчас обладаем. Мы не хотим его отбросить. Мы хотим его развивать. И в этом проблема.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Увы нам  :Smilie:

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Друзья, мне, конечно, преинтересно читать ваши дискуссии, но если можно, всё-таки не надо совсем уж оффтопить.

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2012), Джигме (04.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Тилопа мучил Наропу если посмотреть с обычной точки зрения. Загонял ему под все ногти иголки и оставлял так на всю ночь и так далее. Подверг его 12 большим и малым испытаниям. После чего Наропа сказал что он будет добр к ученикам. Не будет так делать как Тилопа. У меня была необычайная преданность Тилопе говорил Наропа, благодаря ей я сумел это вынести. Но сам я так поступать с учениками не буду. У Тилопы вообще было экстремальное обучение. Выбор есть всегда. Когда Будда предсказывает, он говорит благодаря такой то карме будет так то и так то, но если будет иначе, то развитие событий пойдет по другому.


У Тилопы были и другие ученики и к ним он относился совсем по другому, как и Марпа с Милларепой и другими учениками.

----------


## Джигме

> А может быть с нечистыми?


Нет не может. Потому что природа Будды.

----------


## Джигме

> При том, что придется начинать с самого начала и подробно все объяснять. Я б Дену объяснил и без ламы. но между нами много тысяч километров, как в песне


А ну да, а то на таком расстоянии биты-байты затрутся, не долетят до Дена или исказятся :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нет не может. Потому что природа Будды.


Не подсказывайте  :Smilie:

----------

Vidyadhara (04.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2012)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Нет не может. Потому что природа Будды.


возвращаясь к теме... Из вас не будет тулку  :Big Grin:

----------


## Майя П

> Я понял Ваш предыдущий пост так, что сперва человек вороват и хитер. Оттого в силу кармы становится бомжом. Это может быть замечательным оправданием для какой-нибудь богатой мрази, не находите?
>   Считаю, что условия жизни бомжа вырабатывают такие черты характера, как вороватость и хитрость. Т.е. что тут первично - большой вопрос.



... вы судите очень поверхностно... 
этот бомж - по нему видно: имел образование, мудрствует более чем... при этом спокойно истязал раньше свою жену и детей... . Он не пьяница и не дебошир, у него не испорчена кровь от тяжелой работы и плохого спиртного..... 
И имеет второе дно, которое обязательно проявится.. . 
за всякой историей человека - есть проблема ЕГО мышления....тем более к концу жизни.... .

так же и тулку... - это способ существования белковых тел )))

----------

Кузьмич (07.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Ну, кагбэ. для меня арабы это ряд семитских племен. которые начинают что-то собой представлять с момента объединения их Халифатом. до тех пор можно говорить о персах, шумерах, египтянах, византийцах. но арабы особо как-то нигде не фигурируют


это у вас не фигурируют.... по мне важно-как они самоопределяются.... если хотите, то шумерские источники... но есно - источники появляются намного позже, так сказать после кальп практического использования...
по крайней мере, идея не может принадлежать только одному человеку...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> это у вас не фигурируют.... по мне важно-как они самоопределяются.... если хотите, то шумерские источники... но есно - источники появляются намного позже, так сказать после кальп практического использования...
> по крайней мере, идея не может принадлежать только одному человеку...


Вероятно. если они *Вам* интересны, то *Вам* же их и исследовать. Разговор шел и продолжает идти совершенно о другом  :Smilie:  При чем вообще может быть анализ арабских источников при анализе тибетских рукописей 4-5 веков? Откуда он там вообще возьмется, если арабы на тот момент были никем, и звать их было никак?

----------


## Майя П

> Вероятно. если они *Вам* интересны, то *Вам* же их и исследовать. Разговор шел и продолжает идти совершенно о другом  При чем вообще может быть анализ арабских источников при анализе тибетских рукописей 4-5 веков? Откуда он там вообще возьмется, если арабы на тот момент были никем, и звать их было никак?


ну, что ж вы так высокомерно то об арабах... собственно ваша тема про моксу... 
(напомню вашу цитату из этого же треда..:


> Ну ЧННР, на мой взгляд, уже не раз доказывал, что знает о чем говорит. Последняя книга по моксе, которая считалась привнесенной в тибетскую медицину из китайской, но дуньхуанским источниками подтверждено, что все-таки все произошло с точностью до наоборот, так вот эта книга является наглядным подтверждением того, что квалификация и компетентность ЧННР вне сомнений


)

речь идет о том, что все таки не одному тибетскому народу принадлежат многие идеи...

----------


## Neroli

> М-м, а причем тут 50 постов?


Сам с собой будет спорить, поэтому столько.

----------

Кузьмич (05.01.2012), Майя П (09.01.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Об этом говорится в текстах тантры. Да и в сутрах есть. В Ламриме есть последствия ошибок в отношении Гуру. Низшие миры.


А есть ли увернность, что это не упая?

----------


## Кунсанг

> А есть ли увернность, что это не упая?


Судя по комментариям различным это не упайя. Преимущества должного полагания на Гуру велики, и когда у большого Учителя спросили про недостатки недолжного полагания, или у Будды, он ответил что слушайте затаив дыхание. Недостатки также велики. Преимущество одно это быстрое продвижение по этапам Пути. Но когда совершаешь ошибки, проступки в отношении Гуру то недостатки такие что быстро оказываешься в нижних мирах. Как Девадатта. Миларепа говорил что достиг реализаций только благодаря преданности Марпе. Достижение буддства за одну жизнь это очень быстро. Поскольку преимущества велики то и недостатки велики.

----------

Lungrig (07.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ну, что ж вы так высокомерно то об арабах... собственно ваша тема про моксу... 
> (напомню вашу цитату из этого же треда..
> 
> речь идет о том, что все таки не одному тибетскому народу принадлежат многие идеи...


Май, я повторю вопрос, при чем тут арабы?  :Smilie:  Давайте поговорим об индейцах кечуа  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

:Smilie:  Короче, с тхулку так и остаются две проблемы. 

Их проблема с реализацией. И наша проблема с реализацией. :Smilie: 

Думаю, выход только один - не полагаться на внешнее. А еще все зависит от кармических связей. 

ЕСДЛ:



> Будда говорит о четырех ступенях формирования надежного суждения: 
> 
> 1. Не полагайтесь лишь на человека, но полагайтесь на учение. 
> 
> 2. Опираясь на учение, не полагайтесь лишь на слова, но полагайтесь на смысл. 
> 
> 3. Обращаясь к смыслу, не полагайтесь лишь на смысл, требующий истолкования, но полагайтесь на определяющий смысл. 
> 
> 4. Не полагайтесь лишь на двойственное понимание определяющего смысла, но полагайтесь на мудрость непосредственного восприятия истины.


Исследовав вопрос, всегда считала так: если настоящий тхулку, думаю, наша практика при общении с ним идет успешно :Smilie:  Тоесть, как замечательно сказал Зом - его упаи работают. И кармическая связь функционирует. Причем по отношению ко всем равностно. Он нашел нас опять в самсаре....Но тут еще от нас многое зависит....

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2012)

----------


## Майя П

> Сам с собой будет спорить, поэтому столько.


а банить тоже себя сам... (вдова унтерофицера сама себя высекла....)




> Май, я повторю вопрос, при чем тут арабы?  Давайте поговорим об индейцах кечуа


да не буду .... жаловаться побежите к администрации...

----------


## Кунсанг

Вчера Его Святейшество на предварительном посвящении ссылался на тибетского мастера который говорил про эту тему, видение всех деяний Учителя чистыми. Тот мастер сказал что Учение делится на два вида - общее и специфическое. Для большинства подходит общее Учение. ДЛя кого сейчас подойдет та практика которую выполнял Миларепа по отношению к Марпе или другие высокие мастера? - спрашивал Его Святейшество. Это очень редкое явление. ТОлько для немногих людей, которые смогут видеть все деяния Учителя чистыми подойдет специфическое Учение, йогины, отшельники. Не совсем точно может что-то помню, но смысл вроде такой, что это трудная практика - видение всех деяний Учителя чистыми и не всем подходит.

----------

Lungrig (09.01.2012), Майя П (09.01.2012), Сергей Ч (10.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

Чистое видение - вещь хорошая. Можно не напрягаться убирать какашки.

----------

Кунсанг (09.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Вчера Его Святейшество на предварительном посвящении ссылался на тибетского мастера который говорил про эту тему, видение всех деяний Учителя чистыми. Тот мастер сказал что Учение делится на два вида - общее и специфическое. Для большинства подходит общее Учение. ДЛя кого сейчас подойдет та практика которую выполнял Миларепа по отношению к Марпе или другие высокие мастера? - спрашивал Его Святейшество. Это очень редкое явление. ТОлько для немногих людей, которые смогут видеть все деяния Учителя чистыми подойдет специфическое Учение, йогины, отшельники. Не совсем точно может что-то помню, но смысл вроде такой, что это трудная практика - видение всех деяний Учителя чистыми и не всем подходит.


Кунсанг, видение всех деяний Учителя чистыми подходит только тогда для просветления если учитель сам чистый и действительно является учителем.

----------


## Sadhak

> Кунсанг, видение всех деяний Учителя чистыми подходит только тогда для просветления если учитель сам чистый и действительно является учителем.


Видение всего чистым, а особенно Учителя подходит всегда, если мы сможем добиться и удержать такое мировосприятие, вне зависимости от качеств самого Учителя и вообще мира.

----------

Pema Sonam (09.01.2012), Кунсанг (09.01.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (09.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Кунсанг, видение всех деяний Учителя чистыми подходит только тогда для просветления если учитель сам чистый и действительно является учителем.


В Ваджраяне не только Учителя следует видеть через чистое восприятие но и всех практиков буддизма всех направлений. Затем не только практиков но и всех живых существ воспринимать как героев и героинь. Так пресекается наше обычное грубое видение и в этом случае омрачения захватывают с гораздо меньшей силой. ОбЪяснение такое что поскольку тантра принимает уже плод результат на Путь, и поскольку все жс обладают природой будды, они в конечном итоге достигнут этого состояния и это лишь вопрос времени. Рано или поздно все жс придут к состоянию будды. И такое видение что все жс герои и героини это не просто фантазия, поскольку основание для этого есть. Просто заочно вы выдаете им кредит доверия в своей практике небезосновательно а с особой целью.

----------


## Кунсанг

Поскольку у всех есть недостатки, то на недостатки в таком случае не обращается никакого внимания, и обращается внимание лишь на достоинства живых существ, их близость с нами, поскольку говорится что все жс были нашей матерью. И конкретное живое существо было нашей матерью не один или несколько раз а бесчисленное количество раз, говорится. То есть мы все были друг другу бесчисленное количество раз матерями. Это обЪясняется бесчисленными и безначальными нашими жизнями. Если мы не сможем видеть чисто обычных живых существ то об Учителе не идет и речи.

----------


## Джигме

> Видение всего чистым, а особенно Учителя подходит всегда, если мы сможем добиться и удержать такое мировосприятие, вне зависимости от качеств самого Учителя и вообще мира.





> В Ваджраяне не только Учителя следует видеть через чистое восприятие но и всех практиков буддизма всех направлений. Затем не только практиков но и всех живых существ воспринимать как героев и героинь. Так пресекается наше обычное грубое видение и в этом случае омрачения захватывают с гораздо меньшей силой. ОбЪяснение такое что поскольку тантра принимает уже плод результат на Путь, то поскольку все жс обладают природой будды, они в конечном итоге достигнут этого состояния и это лишь вопрос времени. Рано или поздно все жс придут к состоянию будды. И такое видение что все жс герои и героини это не просто фантазия, поскольку основание для этого есть. Просто заочно вы выдаете им кредит доверия в своей практике небезосновательно а с особой целью.


Тогда что на форуме сидите?, чего ищите здесь если все чистое? Чего вы тогда со мной с Буддой спорите то? Я же Будда, мне виднее. Или все таки не все чистое или что то чистое а что то еще чище?

----------


## Кунсанг

Необходимо разделять чистое видение и реальное положение вещей. Чистое видение это искусный метод в практике, когда недостаткам не уделяется то внимание, которое уделяется в обычном случае. Несмотря на то что он еще не Будда, я созерцаю его как Будду. Это создает особый вид заслуги и так далее, там обЪяснение есть про это. Иногда чистое видение необходимо отложить в сторону вроде бы. Как один молодой практик, когда его Учитель попросил принести чай сказал что его обе руки заняты ритуальными предметами в созерцании и он не может принести чай. На что Учитель сказал ты положи их пока на стол а чай мне все таки принеси.

----------


## Джигме

> Необходимо разделять чистое видение и реальное положение вещей. Чистое видение это искусный метод в практике, когда недостаткам не уделяется то внимание, которое уделяется в обычном случае. Несмотря на то что он еще не Будда, я созерцаю его как Будду.


Вы созерцаете его как Будду и значит относитесь к нему как к Будде?

----------


## Кунсанг

Ну конечно как к самому Будде. Но эта практика говорит Его Святейшество подходит очень в редких случаях. Как в случае с Миларепой. Несмотря на то что Учитель может не быть Буддой, такое ваше отношение создает причину скорейшей встречи с настоящим Буддой и также считается что если видишь Гуру как обычного человека то получишь благословение обычного человека, то есть почти никакого, а если видишь как Будду, то даже если он не Будда, то получишь благословение самого Будды.

----------


## Кунсанг

В том же случае если Учитель настоящий Будда нирманакайя то если вы относитесь к нему как к обычному человеку, то получите благословение обычного человека. То есть здесь безпроигрышный вариант рассматривать всех Учителей как Будд.

----------

Дифо (12.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Слушайте, а нельзя ли не увлекаться чистым и нечистым, а попросту брать то, что тебе полезно и не брать того, что не полезно? :Smilie: 

Любое существо - это целый набор самых разнообразных и противоречивых качеств. Плюс еще наше собственное искаженное восприятие. Не лучше ли взять то, что понятно и конкретно, а остальное - отложить до когда созреет понимание этого?

Что касается чистого, полагаю, что культивируя в себе определенное отношение к другим, меньше их осуждая и больше видя в них положительного, нам не страшен никто. :Smilie:  Если мы научимся сами различать благое и неблагое, мы сможем определить полезное и неполезное. Поэтому с тхулку все просто. Опирайтесь на собственный анализ каждого конкретного случая, и на то, что вы хотите и можете от них получить. А светскую молву предоставьте тем, кому она важнее.

Давно думаю, что у каждого существа в принципе есть чему поучиться. При всех его несовершенных качествах. 

http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim4.html



> Устами Потобы:
> 
> "Три практики, постижение реальности и сострадательная любовь - пять основных [достоинств Учителя].
> 
> Все мои тибетские Учителя не были ни учеными, ни терпеливыми, отчего и не всегда вразумительно говорили. Но поскольку обладали этими пятью, то оказывались полезными всякому, кто был рядом.
> 
> Ньенто вовсе не обладал красноречием. Всякий раз, когда он соизволял что-либо объяснять, все думали: "Пока что непонятно", - и оставались в недоумении. Но, поскольку обладал теми пятью, он был полезен всем."

----------


## Майя П

Пема - вы же об одном и том же с Кунсангом... терминология разная... а вот суть одна... разница языков?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Одинаковость гелугпинских умов :Smilie: 

Только я поскептичней и поворчливее Кунсанга :Smilie:

----------


## Майя П

> Одинаковость гелугпинских умов
> 
> Только я поскептичней и поворчливее Кунсанга


пеме НАДО быть ПЕРВОЙ

----------


## pilot

Его Святейшество Далай-лама, завершивший сегодня свой визит в столицу Монголии, Улан-Батор, убежден в том, что глава монгольских буддистов Халха Джецун Дамба Богдо-геген Ринпоче переродился в Монголии. Об этом он заявил, отвечая на вопросы журналистов на заключительной пресс-конференции 23 ноября 2016 г.

«Я убежден, что его новое воплощение родилось в Монголии», ‒ заявил Его Святейшество Далай-лама, чьи слова приводит официальный англоязычный сайт духовного лидера dalailama.com.

Его Святейшество Далай-лама рассказал, что «предыдущие воплощения Джецун Дампы в прошлом были очень близки к Далай-ламам». 

«Я знал Девятого Джецун Дампу с детства, ‒ пояснил он. ‒ Накануне своей кончины он спросил меня, где ему надлежит умереть, чем немного меня удивил. Однако во время нашей последней встречи, когда его здоровье уже пошатнулось, я сказал ему, что для него было бы важно переродиться в Монголии. Учитывая значимость его реинкарнации и памятуя о том, что он мой личный друг, я чувствую ответственность за то, чтобы позаботиться о его [новом] воплощении».

При этом Далай-лама отметил, что «мальчик сейчас еще очень мал, и нет нужды спешить с обнародованием [его имени]. Когда ему исполнится три, четыре или пять лет, мы посмотрим, как будут обстоять дела. Возвести маленького ребенка на высокий трон ‒ не самое важное. Куда важнее предоставить ему возможность учиться, стать образованным, чтобы он мог вносить свой вклад в процветание буддийской Дхармы».

Духовный лидер монгольских народов Халха Джецун Дамба Богдо-геген Ринпоче IX ушел из жизни 1 марта 2012 года, после чего в течение пяти дней находился в состоянии посмертной медитации тукдам.

Тукдам (тиб. святой ум) ‒ посмертное состояние, в котором опытный тантрический практик, при жизни занимавшийся медитациями стадии завершения анутарайога-тантры, способен распознать наитончайшее сознание ясного света, которое становится для него объектом медитации. Несмотря на то, что факт смерти уже зафиксирован, а сердцебиение и кровообращение остановились, тело такого практика сохраняет свежесть вплоть до момента окончательного выхода тонкого сознания из тела. Это состояние пока не имеет научного обоснования.Его Святейшество Далай-лама неоднократно рассказывал о кончине духовного лидера буддистов и его пребывании в состоянии посмертной медитации.

http://savetibet.ru/2016/11/23/dalai-lama-14.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (26.11.2016), Чагна Дордже (26.11.2016)

----------

